# What saw would YOU buy for stumping with a 36" bar?



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2012)

I may be selling my 066BB to help a local tree guy out of a pinch. What would you replace it with? It must be greater than 90cc, or don't recommend it. I have that covered already. I'm really wishing the MS661 was available, or there was a modern replacement for the 395XP.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2012)

It must be new, or mint. I'm not interested in any old classics. This is for a work saw and I want a new one.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 21, 2012)

just skip the 395 and get a 3120. Its only money


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> just skip the 395 and get a 3120. Its only money



I've already got a very strong 084, so no interest in a 3120.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 21, 2012)

For stumping it's pretty hard to beat the 395XP. They don't have the snappy rev and chain speed of the 660 but they have the torque. 

I ran a stock rebuilt 395 and a BB660 head to head and the 395 had the edge every time with a 36" bar and new, off-the-roll 36RSLK.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2012)

Whatever I go with will be ported.


----------



## Bigdgb (Apr 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I've already got a very strong 084, so no interest in a 3120.




well i would say you have just got the answer to your question, use the 084:


----------



## gsg (Apr 21, 2012)

I would stick with the 084 then and save the $1000 bucks, theres no miracle saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2012)

Bigdgb said:


> well i would say you have just got the answer to your question, use the 084:



Too big, and too heavy, for what I'm looking for. Unless you guys can come up with another suggestion, I'm thinking new M660 for 395XP.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 21, 2012)

never ran a 395 but my Jonsered 2094 is as close as I have come to a 395 and it does a very good job even with a 42" bar and non skip chain.


----------



## mikefunaro (Apr 21, 2012)

Not for nothing, but this is kind of silly

You just rejected a 3120 because you have an 084 and "have no interest." 

You rejected or at least spoke ill of the 395xp on the grounds that it's antiquated; the same is implied for the 660. 

Are you looking for a magical saw that doesn't exist?

You know what's out there as well as or better than anybody

390/395/3120
660/880
Dolmar 9010/Solo Equivalent

####, get off the pot, or wait for something else to come around.

I'd buy a 3120


----------



## gsg (Apr 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Too big, and too heavy, for what I'm looking for. Unless you guys can come up with another suggestion, I'm thinking new M660 for 395XP.



If its to big and heavy for cutting off a stump then what is it used for?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey guys lets not get nasty he was asking opinions.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 21, 2012)

The 395 is as modern a saw as the 660, even more so with the quad transfer ports. They take modding very, very well. 
Doing away with the old-school phenolic intake block of the 394 and converting to a rubber boot was a huge plus, as was
mounting the 395 carburetor on its' own vibration mounts. The outboard clutch turns some people off but I've never had 
an issue with it.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2012)

gsg said:


> If its to big and heavy for cutting off a stump then what is it used for?



Then let me be more specific. I'm looking for a 90-100cc chainsaw, nothing bigger.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> The 395 is as modern a saw as the 660, even more so with the quad transfer ports. They take modding very, very well.
> Doing away with the old-school phenolic intake block of the 394 and converting to a rubber boot was a huge plus, as was
> mounting the 395 carburetor on its' own vibration mounts. The outboard clutch turns some people off but I've never had
> an issue with it.



So the 395 does have quad transfers and a rugger boot. I wasn't aware of that. Yes, the outboard clutch is a turn off, but I could get over that.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2012)

mikefunaro said:


> Not for nothing, but this is kind of silly
> 
> You just rejected a 3120 because you have an 084 and "have no interest."
> 
> ...



Actually, what I'm looking for is exactly that...a MS661 So I just wanted to chat with my chainsaw buddies about this decision. Help me spend the money, lol.


----------



## pro94lt (Apr 21, 2012)

i would change my mind, and find a 2100, tear it down and fix or refurbish every last bolt or problem that may arise... 2100 is just amazing...


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2012)

pro94lt said:


> i would change my mind, and find a 2100, tear it down and fix or refurbish every last bolt or problem that may arise... 2100 is just amazing...



Been there done that. I had a nice 2101XP. I wasn't that impressed.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> So the 395 does have quad transfers and a rugger boot. I wasn't aware of that. Yes, the outboard clutch is a turn off, but I could get over that.



The anti-vibration capacity of the 395 is a light year ahead of the 660. The carburetor is completely vibration-isolated and that helps with longevity. 
I sold my 660 and 066 and now I have a 394 and a 395.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> The anti-vibration capacity of the 395 is a light year ahead of the 660. The carburetor is completely vibration-isolated and that helps with longevity.
> I sold my 660 and 066 and now I have a 394 and a 395.



I've never worked on a 395, so I'm glad to hear all the positives about it. For some reason, I've never considered it before, and haven't paid a lot of attention to it. Honestly, I don't know what else I'd consider besides a new MS660 of 395XP.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 21, 2012)

I would wait for the 661 man. You have enough saws to get you by until it comes out. Should be in the next year or two hopefully. 

If you can't wait, buy a new 660. I'd take the 660 over the 395 any day but that JMO. I don't know which one is the better saw for anyone else, but me, I just can't handle one like I can a 660. They feel 30 pounds to me. Very cumbersome saw IMO, and the power difference is pretty much made up with a DP and muff mod.


----------



## gsg (Apr 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Then let me be more specific. I'm looking for a 90-100cc chainsaw, nothing bigger.



I would say 395 then, had one of them and a few 660's/066's and the 395 is faster and stronger and mine rev'ed quite quick I thought and av is better. But I have never run either ported.


----------



## mikefunaro (Apr 21, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I would wait for the 661 man. You have enough saws to get you by until it comes out. Should be in the next year or two hopefully.
> 
> If you can't wait, buy a new 660. I'd take the 660 over the 395 any day but that JMO. I don't know which one is the better saw for anyone else, but me, I just can't handle one like I can a 660. They feel 30 pounds to me. Very cumbersome saw IMO, and the power difference is pretty much made up with a DP and muff mod.



Seems like it could be a lot more than the next year or two. That's what we heard about the MS 461 2+ years ago and I still haven't seen anything. The "curfew" for the old saws was nowhere near as strict as it was originally made out to be. With all of the 4-mix equipment Stihl has been selling all over the place, (so much so that they were even able to bring back several loads of 440s), I can't imagine they feel any pressure to get the 661 out any faster. The sales numbers on them have to be tiny compared to the other saws. 

What I will say though, is that the rumor was that even the MS 461 had rubber mounts. In my book this is a bad thing. What keeps me away from a lot of the stihl pro saws when I'm shopping used on CL and various outlets is their AV. While I'm not going to get raynauds or whitefinger disease from my limited use, once you start using something like a 576, there is no comparison, and it's tough to go back.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 21, 2012)

The 066/660 are fine saws and there's certainly nothing wrong with them. I bought my first 066 in 1992 and ran it steadily until 1998. I also ran 288s during that time
along with other assorted saws. What finally sold me on the big Huskies is the anti-vibration. When you get old, and you're running saws 6-7 hours a day, 5-6 days a 
week, the vibration really starts to kill you. Your hands ache all the time and it affects your energy levels and overall sense of well-being. It affects how well you sleep
at night. You start taking Ibuprofen or Acetaminophen all the time and that becomes a problem for your body. So that's why I run the big Huskies now.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2012)

Anyone have accurate weight differences between the MS660 and 395XP?


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2012)

Factory specs are:

MS660 - 16.5#
395XP - 17.4#


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I may be selling my 066BB to help a local tree guy out of a pinch. What would you replace it with? It must be greater than 90cc, or don't recommend it. I have that covered already. I'm really wishing the MS661 was available, or there was a modern replacement for the 395XP.



084/088. Grunt rules when stumping. Old school rules among the middle aged.




blsnelling said:


> Then let me be more specific. I'm looking for a 90-100cc chainsaw, nothing bigger.



Then why didn't you say so in your OP?


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 21, 2012)

mikefunaro said:


> Seems like it could be a lot more than the next year or two. That's what we heard about the MS 461 2+ years ago and I still haven't seen anything. The "curfew" for the old saws was nowhere near as strict as it was originally made out to be. With all of the 4-mix equipment Stihl has been selling all over the place, (so much so that they were even able to bring back several loads of 440s), I can't imagine they feel any pressure to get the 661 out any faster. The sales numbers on them have to be tiny compared to the other saws.
> 
> What I will say though, is that the rumor was that even the MS 461 had rubber mounts. In my book this is a bad thing. What keeps me away from a lot of the stihl pro saws when I'm shopping used on CL and various outlets is their AV. While I'm not going to get raynauds or whitefinger disease from my limited use, once you start using something like a 576, there is no comparison, and it's tough to go back.




Yea I have been waiting on the 461 myself, but I don't know if it'll ever come out. I have the xpw so I'm really in no rush.  If it's going to have rubber AV then I think I'll pass on it too. Surely they arent that dumb, but ya never know I guess. Rubber AV needs to be left in the past where it belongs IMO. But, if the 461 has spring AV and m-tronic then I'm all over it. 




Jacob J. said:


> The 066/660 are fine saws and there's certainly nothing wrong with them. I bought my first 066 in 1992 and ran it steadily until 1998. I also ran 288s during that time
> along with other assorted saws. What finally sold me on the big Huskies is the anti-vibration. When you get old, and you're running saws 6-7 hours a day, 5-6 days a
> week, the vibration really starts to kill you. Your hands ache all the time and it affects your energy levels and overall sense of well-being. It affects how well you sleep
> at night. You start taking Ibuprofen or Acetaminophen all the time and that becomes a problem for your body. So that's why I run the big Huskies now.



Yea I';m starting to get bad hands already at 32yrs old. It's a combo of running saws most of my working life, plus building fence thats about to do mine in,. I do appreciate the Husky's spring AV and it's the reason why my 372 gets 90% of my work done. I do hope that Stihl will stick with the Spring AV thats been on some of their newer model saws.
The worse part is when the alarm clock rings in the morn and you can't even feel the snooze button with your numb fingers.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Yea I have been waiting on the 461 myself, but I don't know if it'll ever come out. I have the xpw so I'm really in no rush.  If it's going to have rubber AV then I think I'll pass on it too. Surely they arent that dumb, but ya never know I guess. Rubber AV needs to be left in the past where it belongs IMO. But, if the 461 has spring AV and m-tronic then I'm all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I';m starting to get bad hands already at 32yrs old. It's a combo of running saws most of my working life, plus building fence thats about to do mine in,. I do appreciate the Husky's spring AV and it's the reason why my 372 gets 90% of my work done. I do hope that Stihl will stick with the Spring AV thats been on some of their newer model saws.



The MS661 prototypes are out there, but so have been the MS461s for a couple years now. Reports are that the 661 has spring AV and M-Tronic, IIRC. This thread wouldn't even be here if I could get one.


----------



## Tzed250 (Apr 21, 2012)

Buy both.

Mod both.



Keep the best...


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The MS661 prototypes are out there, but so have been the MS461s for a couple years now. Reports are that the 661 has spring AV and M-Tronic, IIRC. This thread wouldn't even be here if I could get one.



My 660 will be headed to a new owner too if what you say about the 661 proves true. Man, I bet that would be a badboy. As long as they keep the good handling and good PTW.


----------



## booger1286 (Apr 21, 2012)

I say 395 , i just think it is laid out better and much better performer in every way except for weight than the 660.

Between my 390 and 395 i never use my 660.


----------



## fearofpavement (Apr 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Too big, and too heavy, for what I'm looking for. Unless you guys can come up with another suggestion, I'm thinking new M660 for 395XP.



Too big and heavy to cut stumps???

Or do you have another use in mind? It's not like you're going to be swinging over your head.

When someone says "stumping" I am thinking of flush sawing stumps of already felled trees prior to grinding them to save grinding time. Are you referring to something else?


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 21, 2012)

fearofpavement said:


> Too big and heavy to cut stumps???
> 
> Or do you have another use in mind? It's not like you're going to be swinging over your head.
> 
> When someone says "stumping" I am thinking of flush sawing stumps of already felled trees prior to grinding them to save grinding time. Are you referring to something else?



Right on.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2012)

I do have a newish 390XP, but it's getting a 2-piece head and a pipe


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 21, 2012)

I just decided to read through this whole thread instead of just responding to the original post. Since Brad already has the ideal big stumping saw in the 084, there was no point to my comments. Carry on.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 21, 2012)

Guess I should have titled this thread differently huh? I'm only considering 90-100cc saws.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Guess I should have titled this thread differently huh? I'm only considering 90-100cc saws.



We're all works in progress.


----------



## PEKS (Apr 22, 2012)

It looks like you have tested, worked on, used and /or owned most saws..
My experience with other saws is more limited..
I would recommend a 660 w/36" Bar, it works great for me, go with what you know..


----------



## madhatte (Apr 22, 2012)

Ran a 394, liked it. Have a 660 at work, like it. Haven't run a 395. Bet I'd like it. Funny thing about modern pro saws -- they're all pretty damned good in every way. They also keep getting better. I love my oldies -- they have personality. I wouldn't want to run 'em for a living, though. I betcha even RandyMac woulda taken a Stihl 440 over a Mac 440 back in the day, if they sat side by side on the same tailgate and maintenance was somebody else's expense.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 22, 2012)

The fact that I haven't messed with a 395 is one of the reasons I'd like that option. I like trying new saws.


----------



## MOE (Apr 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> It must be new, or mint. I'm not interested in any old classics. This is for a work saw and I want a new one.



I grind stumps as a side buisness and therefore cut a lot of waste high stumps off. I cut stumps anywhere from 4" pines to 7' cotton woods. I to a majority of them with my muffler modded 064 and 066. I do however use some older saws that I prefer in many ways. I use a poulan 5200, partner P100 and pro mac 850 as well. What I like better about the older saws for stumping is the torque, heavier clutches that seem to hold better and stiff AV mounts. Let's face it stump cutting is a hard job, chains get dull and you often end up forcing them to finish a cut soft AV mounts don't work well for this. I used my dolmar 7900 once. The AV was too soft to muscle through stumps for me. As far as wieght, it's not a big issue for me because your working on the ground usually on your knees.


----------



## the westspartan (Apr 22, 2012)

I always wanted a 660, but couldn't afford it. I wound up getting my 2095 and loved it. I still lusted for a 660. Then I ran my stock 2095 next a friends stock 660 with dp muffler. I stopped caring about the 660 after that:hmm3grin2orange:. If the 395 is close in performance to the 2095, I'd be all over that. Plus you already knew what saw you were going to get before you started this thread:msp_smile: You just wanted some reinforcement!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 22, 2012)

The 2101xp you sold me would work great! Sorry its not for sale.


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 22, 2012)

If you were lucky enough to get rid of your 066 why would you consider buying another one???
Wouldn't that be kinda like marrying your ex-wife again?


Mike


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 22, 2012)

I say just get the 395 then B-dawg. 

They are stout saws. The AV is better, but the 660 vibs don't seem to bother me. 

The weight and handling of the 395 is what turns me off on them. I prefer the 660, but if you're wanting to try something different then just get the 395. They're awesome saws no doubt.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 22, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> If you were lucky enough to get rid of your 066 why would you consider buying another one???
> Wouldn't that be kinda like marrying your ex-wife again?
> 
> 
> Mike



Yes it would be, if you divorced her and then realized she was the best thing that ever happened to you.


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 22, 2012)

395 then send it to tree monkey for porting


----------



## ncvarmint (Apr 22, 2012)

Now brad,
don't be buying any saw just yet, you have a package coming on monday. I need your attention to that first, i am getting too excited and want it back asap.:hmm3grin2orange:
trevor


----------



## Justsaws (Apr 22, 2012)

New current models being, 

395,
660,
9010. 

The 395 is what you need next. You have had 660s and been around the 9010s all that is left is the 395. 

I am running Husks this year for something different myself. 395s feel heavier and bigger than 660s but pull a good bit better. 

Get a couple and go nuts.

Personally I would go with one of the other two for a 36" stump'n saw, they put the clutch in the wrong place on the 395s. If you are flush cutting the stumps pick up an extra chain brake flag for the 395s. Whole clutch cover might not be a bad idea.

Oh, and 390s don't count, glorified fragile high strung 372 big bores.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Apr 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Too big, and too heavy, for what I'm looking for. Unless you guys can come up with another suggestion, I'm thinking new M660 for 395XP.


 Are u messing with us little buddy! You answered your own question LOL! Either one you mentioned. Even though that 84 is big and heavy, for stumping, and bucking a cadilac, and stumping weight should not be an issue. Though not mint or new, my 2101 eats stumps with ease, so does my 660. Your 390 should make ease of stumps too, I know a 288 does.


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 22, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Ran a 394, liked it. Have a 660 at work, like it. Haven't run a 395. Bet I'd like it. Funny thing about modern pro saws -- they're all pretty damned good in every way. They also keep getting better. I love my oldies -- they have personality. I wouldn't want to run 'em for a living, though. I betcha even RandyMac woulda taken a Stihl 440 over a Mac 440 back in the day, if they sat side by side on the same tailgate and maintenance was somebody else's expense.



I think I heard the sound of a tire iron being pulled out of the back of a Ranchero...


----------



## sawfun9 (Apr 22, 2012)

I'd go with a ported 880 and a lightweight 36" bar, makes fast work of any stump. Next I've used my Mac 125 with 28 and 36 inch bars for stumping and it worked way better than my 066. Those 125 Macs don't take to pinching a bar near as easy as the 066 does. The conservative side of me says however, go 395 then 660. Almost like milling, stumping is hard work on a saw and more torque is a definite plus in that kind of work.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 22, 2012)

Out of the 395 and 660 I would take a new 395. I do like the 3120 for a 36" bar but it is heavy.


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 22, 2012)

Why would you want a "new" saw for stumping?

And a 36" bar fer stumping??

My stumpers include a 143 with a 20", a1100 with a 28", and 133 with 24". (use the 143 the most)

Flush cutting stumps is miserable work for both chain and machine. once you lose that edge the cut is going to curve sure as chit.

The longer the bar, the bigger the pinch. Good luck with your search.


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 22, 2012)

stumps are, shall we say,,,,,,,,,,,,,,a bit stubborn.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 22, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> If you were lucky enough to get rid of your 066 why would you consider buying another one???
> Wouldn't that be kinda like marrying your ex-wife again?
> 
> 
> Mike



Simply because it never leaves me wanting. I can put my hip against it and push it right through the cut. I simply have the opportunity to upgrade to a new saw. Some of my saws are more of a man toy, while others are for real work. My 084 does see some work, but you won't find me stumping with it. A ported 660 is plenty. I honestly intended to buy a new 660, but you guys have me more interested inthe 395. Then again, I am sorely tempted by a mintish 066 I've come across. Yes, I belabor stuff like this, but I enjoy the hunt.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 22, 2012)

Justsaws said:


> Oh, and 390s don't count, glorified fragile *high strung 372 big bores*.



And that's exactly why I like them


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 22, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> I think I heard the sound of a tire iron being pulled out of the back of a Ranchero...



I keep my 12020s behind the seat.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 22, 2012)

I build a very strong running 395XP Brad. 

Just saying. :msp_sneaky:




Seriously though. I like a 066 as much as anyone, and have gotten very good gains from them........BUT, the 395XPs I build will hand the best running 066 I've ever built it's ass.


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 22, 2012)

This is a perfect example of why I have gravitated away from Stihl.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/198910-4.htm


$90.00 for a $25.00 Poulan ignition.


Something is SOOO wrong with that.


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 22, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> This is a perfect example of why I have gravitated away from Stihl.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/198910-4.htm
> 
> ...



*If true*, that's an extreme example, not typical of most parts. Stihl parts are expensive, but not THAT expensive.


----------



## zogger (Apr 22, 2012)

*Here's a thought*

Really, just a random thought, I don't know if this is possible or not. I was thinking, make your own 661 mtronic. Would it be possible to modify a 660 with an metronic ignition/carb/black box setup?


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 22, 2012)

Husky air filters are cheaper than the stihl by far. The oiler on the 395 is way better than the HO oiler for the 660.


----------



## Chris J. (Apr 22, 2012)

1. Brad, it sounds as though you're strongly leaning toward a 395XP.

2. It appears that most (but not all) who have experience with the 066/660 & the 395 prefer the 395.

3. Unless you have a secret 'sleeper' in mind, get a 395 already .


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Apr 22, 2012)

I know where there's a brand new MS880 Poly flywheel model for sale. This saw, "done upright" would smoke that BB66, especially on the stump. Quit fooling around, and if you get bored with it, you could put a pipe on it. That is if you knew how!......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## ifixbuses (Apr 22, 2012)

Wait what are you doing cutting stumps ? shouldnt you be busy porting saws?? LOL


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 22, 2012)

Wonder how many stumps brad could possibly have sittin" on his .3 acre lot?

Just use one of your customers saws, and please make a video and post it.

Yessir, the bestest "stumpin" saw belongs to someone else.


----------



## gmcman (Apr 22, 2012)

I see a positive trend here.



blsnelling said:


> The fact that I haven't messed with a 395 is one of the reasons I'd like that option. I like trying new saws.







Mastermind said:


> Seriously though. I like a 066 as much as anyone, and have gotten very good gains from them........BUT, the 395XPs I build will hand the best running 066 I've ever built it's ass.



Sounds more than subtle to me.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Apr 22, 2012)

sachsmo said:


> stumps are, shall we say,,,,,,,,,,,,,,a bit stubborn.


Awesome, big saw brother! Totally agree you won't ever see me flush cut a stump with a saw. Wrap handle on all, and that is as low as I will saw it. Always been low enough for me, and I tell everybody that is what stump grinders are for. I think our friend Brad is bored, and wanting an excuse for a saw, well me too just never the money! But always the new saw wanting! Brad I say get the 395 and see how you like it, you won't ever be happy till you do. I know I wouldn't. If I had enough funds I would have many more, if nothing else for the hell of it. I though Nathan's comment might get Randy out of retirement:msp_w00t: And yep Brad them Stihl parts are getting rediculous, I have not compared to husky but, got a full wrap the other day for work, it was stihl 162 out the door, what a bargain for 30 bucks in part and 5 minutes of labor to make I bet. And got a new oem complete 66 muffler for Parmeter it was 108 out the door. WOW!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 22, 2012)

ifixbuses said:


> Wait what are you doing cutting stumps ? shouldnt you be busy porting saws?? LOL



Don't ask,,,, I could say something really ugly but I won't!!!


----------



## madhatte (Apr 22, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> I keep my 12020s behind the seat.



I sorta expected a bit more snark than that. What, does the nice-ish weather have you in a good mood or somethin'?


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 22, 2012)

I gotta practice my Cahoon laugh. Here goes...

Hahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 22, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> I gotta practice my Cahoon laugh. Here goes...
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahaha!



That is funny!!!


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 22, 2012)

Get the 395 already. You're hardly a "Stihl man" anymore anyway. :wink:




Mr. HE


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 22, 2012)

Out of the new production saws, I'd take a 395 over a 660 all day. The 395 may weigh a little more and have an outboard clutch, but IMO the bottom end is stronger, the oiler is capable of putting out more oil than the stihl ever thought about, and you'll get a nice Mahle topend with very good worksaw numbers...not the near race saw porting the new 660s have. Also, the 395s outboard clutch will run cooler than the inboards. Just my opinion though, I have both and hardly use either one of them .

On the other hand, A 660 M-tronic.....or even a 660 with a spring AV would be sweet.....especially with an old school cylinder...
I know the vibes don't bother some, but the Stihls rubber AV absolutely beats my hands after a few minutes....


----------



## sgrizz (Apr 22, 2012)

Get a 395 because you have not run one yet . Or wait for the 661 to be released. I think you already know what saw you need next (395) to play with.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 22, 2012)

Stumps???? D-6 of course.... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Apr 22, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Stumps???? D-6 of course.... :hmm3grin2orange:




Yeah, Im not Stumping with a saw either, If they get to bothering me too bad I yank em out with an excavator. Wifey has to mow around them so they don't usually bother me too bad .


----------



## blackoak (Apr 22, 2012)

Portable stump gringer -flush cutter. Put the bar in any position and let her rip.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Apr 22, 2012)

What is the price difference between the two?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Apr 22, 2012)

jeepyfz450 said:


> What is the price difference between the two?



So pricey i don't even Know.:rolleyes2:


----------



## little possum (Apr 22, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> If you can't wait, buy a new 660. I'd take the 660 over the 395 any day but that JMO. I don't know which one is the better saw for anyone else, but me, I just can't handle one like I can a 660. They feel 30 pounds to me. Very cumbersome saw IMO, and the power difference is pretty much made up with a DP and muff mod.


So you have to mod the 660s so they can keep up with the 395s 

Brad, you have a red truck... Easy solution


----------



## tommyus4 (Apr 22, 2012)

Make a Frankensaw. Put it on rollers and hook up a remote. Or make it turn sideways like the above saw. Doing that flush cut to a stump sucks. Invent/make a better one.


----------



## aussie2 (Apr 22, 2012)

395,390,660


----------



## ptjeep (Apr 22, 2012)

The huskies do have better oilers and AV, but if your not in a hurry and can hold off a little while, I would be tempted to wait to see if a 661 comes out soon. You seem to be in good with your dealer so i'm sure he will give you a heads up asap upon release. 261's out due 260's, 441CM's out due 440's, so i would imagine that a 661 would surpass the 660 in big ways. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 22, 2012)

blackoak said:


> Portable stump gringer -flush cutter. Put the bar in any position and let her rip.



Hardly usable for flush-cutting.....


----------



## splitpost (Apr 22, 2012)

Brad it looks like your trying to justify buying another saw:confused2:CAD doesn't need justifying


----------



## MCW (Apr 22, 2012)

Another thing to consider Brad and this comes from experience cutting a lot of stumps. As you know I'm a big Husky fan with larger saws but also have a good look at the filtration if getting close to the ground. The new Stihl HD2 filter will definately not let any finer dust past it (REAL dust, not wood dust). I doubt you'll be cutting enough stumps to ever encounter any problems but it is something to consider.
That last ported 660 you built for me was the ultimate stumping saw but I sold it because the 390XP's are a far better balanced felling saw. It had torque a plenty though, that's for sure


----------



## rob066 (Apr 22, 2012)

A Husky 395 This is my reasoning. I would like it for the outbord cluch. Simply because stumping saws tend to run warm running close to the ground. Keeping all the heat away as far as possible from the powerhead is beneficial. Atleast with an outbord clutch the heat from the cluch is away from the powerhead. In an inboard clutch application the cluch heat is near the powerheads internal components. This obviously is most important for cluch slip.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 22, 2012)

Hddnis said:


> Get the 395 already. You're hardly a "Stihl man" anymore anyway. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'm skeered of! I'm turning into a Stihl collector, but a Husky user!


----------



## MCW (Apr 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That's what I'm skeered of! I'm turning into a Stihl collector, but a Husky user!



Nothing to be scared of Brad - head towards the light


----------



## dboyd351 (Apr 22, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> This is a perfect example of why I have gravitated away from Stihl.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/198910-4.htm
> 
> ...




EXACTLY:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 22, 2012)

it must be that bump on the head that has brad all messed up :crazy1:


----------



## homelitejim (Apr 22, 2012)

Get both so either way you won't be disappointed.


----------



## angelo c (Apr 22, 2012)

its funny but I actually prefer the 395 for stumpin but the 066 for bucking...the 395 feels like a cinder block to me...but on its side the 395 is ok....kinda like fat chicks...ya know...they're fun until the lights come on...395's are like fat chicks...good fun but not so svelte. Easier to catch as you get older too.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Apr 22, 2012)

Exhaust port direction will be another factor with a stumping saw,in ya face no good,toward the ground with no spark screen pushing up dust no good.


----------



## MCW (Apr 22, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> Exhaust port direction will be another factor with a stumping saw,in ya face no good,toward the ground with no spark screen pushing up dust no good.



Castroll TTS oil no good either unless you want your nostrils and sinuses honed out a few inches from the fumes


----------



## tommyus4 (Apr 22, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Hardly usable for flush-cutting.....



I agree. Not even close. A little tinkering, perhaps? 

That saw should be on James Bond's Aston Martin.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 22, 2012)

tommyus4 said:


> I agree. Not even close. A little tinkering, perhaps?
> 
> That saw should be on James Bond's Aston Martin.



I've heard of Grinderswitch......


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Apr 22, 2012)

I still say a 390xp is more than capable, but if I was you I would ad more saws whenever funds allow, not just CAD that's just smart:cool2: Alway's a good investment I don't just collect them, and look at them, neither do you we use em!


----------



## booger1286 (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a good idea. I will send you my 395 , you can port it and try it out on a couple of stumps before you send it back.

Then you will know if its worth buying.


----------



## tommyus4 (Apr 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I've heard of Grinderswitch......



I kind of figured a few of the gentleman from the south in this forum would have. Back in the 70's those southern R&R bands were HUGE in the metro New York City area. We still love your music. 

Of course, now I watch Youtube videos of you all cookie cutting, regardless of origin and that is also music to my ears. :msp_smile:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 22, 2012)

tommyus4 said:


> I kind of figured a few of the gentleman from the south in this forum would have. Back in the 70's those southern R&R bands were HUGE in the metro New York City area. We still love your music.
> 
> Of course, now I watch Youtube videos of you all cookie cutting, regardless of origin and that is also music to my ears. :msp_smile:



I missed seeing Duane Allman.....but not by much. I've seen Greg though......and ####y Betts.


----------



## dboyd351 (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, too bad Duane ate a peach.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2012)

I just added a poll. I can get a new 395 for about the same price as a new 660. Or, I can get a MINT, late model 066 for about $300 less. Money isn't a big option, since I'm selling a couple others to pay for it.


----------



## Chris J. (Apr 23, 2012)

RiverRat2 said:


> Don't ask,,,, I could say something really ugly but I won't!!!




Who are you, and how did you get RiverRat2's password?


----------



## jhellwig (Apr 23, 2012)

To bad there isn't a better option other than stihl or husky. If I had the choice I would go with the johnsored version of the 395 cause johnsoreds look cool.


----------



## mitch95100 (Apr 23, 2012)

I wish they made a 95cc Dolmar model today!
But id settle with the 395xp seeing as though that hits the specs your looking for right on the head


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 23, 2012)

mitch95100 said:


> I wish they made a 95cc Dolmar model today!
> But id settle with the 395xp seeing as though that hits the specs your looking for right on the head



An updated 9010 with similar anti-vibe to the 7900, the Efco 999 carburetor, 2mm longer stroke, 
unlimited ignition, and six transfer ports would be really cool...


----------



## tommyus4 (Apr 23, 2012)

Side by side comparo. Gain some knowledge and some customers from both camps. Of course, it would be a civil war with more popcorn than you can shake a stick at.:hmm3grin2orange:

So, what are you selling that starts with a 4 ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2012)

tommyus4 said:


> So, what are you selling that starts with a 4 ? :msp_sneaky:



Don't even think about trying to get my 440/460 hybrid, lol. I'm rebuilding a MS460 with a bad crank bearing.


----------



## Adam_MA (Apr 23, 2012)

I voted 660, but if you have that good of a deal on a mint 066, I'd go with that. That being said, I have an 066 and have had the opportunity to use it for cutting more than a few stumps. I have also used a 395 on a couple of occasions. To say the 395 handled like an anvil would be kind of me. It's clunky handling at best, and other than having much better anti-vibe, that's the best thing I could say for it.

There is a post a couple of pages back from someone who actually does stump work, and had some great reasoning in his post. It'd be worth looking back to read it.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 23, 2012)

i have a 660 ,but am curious how the tourque is on the husky compared to it ,it seems like most of the loggers around here prefer the 660 saying the huskys weigh too much


----------



## dboyd351 (Apr 23, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> i have a 660 ,but am curious how the tourque is on the husky compared to it ,it seems like most of the loggers around here prefer the 660 saying the huskys weigh too much



If the specs Bard submitted are correct, it must be a balence thing, because there was only one pound of difference between the 2 saws in the specs Brad posted - less than 10% weight difference.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 23, 2012)

The 395 might weigh more but with a 36" regular bar its not as nose heavy as a 660. The extra weight there isn't as tiring as the balance is to me. I never really noticed much difference in handling with the larger saws. The 390, 066, 394/5 are all heavy and don't handle like 50 cc saw. If you use them a lot then you get used to it.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 23, 2012)

is this saw gonna wear a 36 inch stihl light bar ?


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> is this saw gonna wear a 36 inch stihl light bar ?



It very well might, lol.


----------



## rms61moparman (Apr 23, 2012)

Are you gonna get another lightweight bar?
Even after ....................................................."The incident"


Mike


----------



## cat-face timber (Apr 23, 2012)

This may be a little small for what you are looking for, but

how about a Husky 385XP, port it and you should be good to go.
Unlimited coil?


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 23, 2012)

I like the 36" stihl light bar on the 3120. It makes it so light and nimble I can use it all day limbing

Not really. It's a great bar but doesn't work miracles:msp_smile:


----------



## SCHallenger (Apr 23, 2012)

*395--outboard clutch*



blsnelling said:


> So the 395 does have quad transfers and a rugger boot. I wasn't aware of that. Yes, the outboard clutch is a turn off, but I could get over that.



Someone pointed out in an earlier thread that an outboard clutch puts the drive sprocket closer to the clutch side bearing, & that the advantage of this arrangement was longer life for that bearing, especially when using long bars & more tension on the chain than you might use on a shorter bar. This was brought to the attention of a poster who was interested in a 390 which, he indicated, had an inboard clutch & thus more leverage on the crank since the drive sprocket was located further away.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 23, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Are you gonna get another lightweight bar?
> Even after ....................................................."The incident"
> 
> 
> Mike



I already replaced that bar with one of those Tsumara light bars. I just recently put a 36" Stihl Light bar on my 066. It'll probably go on whatever I buy.


----------



## tree monkey (Apr 23, 2012)

brad, your poll seems to be incomplete. there is no place to vote to have tree monkey port the saw.:bang:


----------



## RYNOMAGNUM (Apr 23, 2012)

Have never ran a 660,but my 395's at work run really good. I am a Stihl man but gotta give credit to a good running saw!


----------



## 7hpjim (Apr 24, 2012)

booger1286 said:


> I have a good idea. I will send you my 395 , you can port it and try it out on a couple of stumps before you send it back.
> 
> Then you will know if its worth buying.



I'm closer:msp_biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

Does the 395 have an unlimited coil? If so, is an unlimited one available? I'm assuming it's different than a 372 coil?


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Does the 395 have an unlimited coil? If so, is an unlimited one available? I'm assuming it's different than a 372 coil?



It would be the same coil as the 394 and some other older Husky saws. I don't know if the coil on the later 395s is limited but the last new 
395 I had in my hands (2006 model) had an unlimited coil. It wouldn't be hard to come up with one if you bought a saw that did have one. 

It's the same style mounts as the ignitions on the 268/272, 51/55/154/254/257/261/262.


----------



## zogger (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey, they actually *do* make a stumping saw, we've had some threads on it here. Those Russian saws or the huskys with the bicycle like handlebars and you can rotate the bar or saw so it is horizontal. Stump standing up.


----------



## zogger (Apr 24, 2012)

*stump removal*

first use the appropriate tool







No more stump


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 24, 2012)

With the charity drive going on, I've nearly forgotten about this. I'm still waiting on the guy to come up with the funds for 066 anyway.


----------



## blsnelling (May 19, 2012)

My 066BB left on Thursday, and I'm still torn on what to do. It will be either a near mint 066 or a new 395XP. I've yet to see a used 395 in the condition that I want. Anyone got one they'd want to sell?


----------



## rburg (May 19, 2012)

I believe there is a 395 powerhead in the classifieds.


----------



## REJ2 (May 19, 2012)

A brand spanking new Husky 395xp might just make me change my avatar:msp_razz: if I was to own it.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 19, 2012)

i like em both but would go 066 if its the newer poly flywheel one


----------



## blsnelling (May 19, 2012)

rburg said:


> I believe there is a 395 powerhead in the classifieds.



Not quite the condition I'm looking for.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (May 19, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> My 066BB left on Thursday, and I'm still torn on what to do. It will be either a near mint 066 or a new 395XP. I've yet to see a used 395 in the condition that I want. Anyone got one they'd want to sell?


 i have a new 066 in the box, it is a fairly early model, never been fueled. came across 2 of them, i was going to list one on CL, and keep one. they are both set up with wrap handles and big clutch covers. i think it would be worth a 1000.00.


----------



## rms61moparman (May 19, 2012)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> i have a new 066 in the box, it is a fairly early model, never been fueled. came across 2 of them, i was going to list one on CL, and keep one. they are both set up with wrap handles and big clutch covers. i think it would be worth a 1000.00.





You obviously like them a LOT better than I do!


Mike


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (May 19, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> You obviously like them a LOT better than I do!
> 
> 
> Mike


i like 066 well enough, i just very rairly get into wood that the 441/460 will not handle. i will keep 1 of these until my well used 066 is worn out, which no more than it gets used will be a long time. we clear cut 46 acres this winter and my 50-60cc saws did 95% of it. i do not enjoy carrying around a heavy saw if it is not needed.


----------



## SawTroll (May 19, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> For stumping it's pretty hard to beat the 395XP. They don't have the snappy rev and chain speed of the 660 but they have the torque.
> 
> I ran a stock rebuilt 395 and a BB660 head to head and the 395 had the edge every time with a 36" bar and new, off-the-roll 36RSLK.



RSLK for stumping?


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 19, 2012)

i think my 660 has a more modern shaped wrap handle than the 066 did ,if you are looking for a wrap model


----------



## Mastermind (May 19, 2012)

800.00 shipped. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Andyshine77 (May 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> 800.00 shipped. :msp_thumbup:



That's a sharp saw, is it a red light?


----------



## blsnelling (May 19, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> i think my 660 has a more modern shaped wrap handle than the 066 did ,if you are looking for a wrap model



1/2 wrap for me.


----------



## Mastermind (May 19, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> That's a sharp saw, is it a red light?



No Andre that's my build off saw from the KY GTG. It just wearing a lot of new parts now.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> 800.00 shipped. :msp_thumbup:



that has some similarites to my ms450


----------



## blsnelling (May 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> 800.00 shipped. :msp_thumbup:



Show us the rest of it.


----------



## Mastermind (May 19, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> that has some similarites to my ms450



Well......it has been Mooberized. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (May 19, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Show us the rest of it.



In the classifieds......


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 19, 2012)

View attachment 238775
must be the little cap where a decomp should be :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (May 19, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> View attachment 238775
> must be the little cap where a decomp should be :hmm3grin2orange:









Dang good looking saw.


----------



## blsnelling (May 19, 2012)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> i have a new 066 in the box, it is a fairly early model, never been fueled. came across 2 of them, i was going to list one on CL, and keep one. they are both set up with wrap handles and big clutch covers. i think it would be worth a 1000.00.



So is your NOS 066 an early flat top? Decomop or not? Sounds interesting, just not sure if I want and early crank and all metal flywheel for the power I hope to get out of one. A SN would pinpoint which crank it has. There were two used in the flat tops, one having a bigger bottom end rod bearing. Got any pics you could post?


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 19, 2012)

I built a 064 w/ OEM MS660 top end and old dual port muffler
for a tree company it runs everything thing from a 28" to 42" bars. It's their go
to stump saw, and the owner saws it's the best saw he's ever owned.


----------



## Mastermind (May 19, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> My 066BB left on Thursday, and I'm still torn on what to do. It will be either a near mint 066 or a new 395XP. I've yet to see a used 395 in the condition that I want. Anyone got one they'd want to sell?



I can't wrap my mind around why you sold an 066......if you are now looking to buy an 066???? :msp_confused:


----------



## rms61moparman (May 19, 2012)

Buy low sell high!
Buy low again. That is the name of the game!!!


Mike


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 19, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Buy low sell high!
> Buy low again. That is the name of the game!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



Is that how its supposed to work.:cool2::cool2::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wsg (May 19, 2012)

Brad I don't know if you've considered this but the external clutch makes for less leverage on the crank bearings on a 395. 

Just trying to throw more grey area at you. 

Lol


----------



## GA_Boy (May 19, 2012)

Wow, never would've guessed the 395 would get the majority of votes at roughly 66% with as many Stihl heads as we have here.


----------



## blsnelling (May 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I can't wrap my mind around why you sold an 066......if you are now looking to buy an 066???? :msp_confused:



I was bored with it, had a chance to sell it and get something either newer, nicer, or different.


----------



## blsnelling (May 19, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Buy low sell high!
> Buy low again. That is the name of the game!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



I have no idea what I had in my 066. It's been too long since I built it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (May 19, 2012)

Okay B Rad how long is this poll going to last. I know you are a Stihl Guy but the majority says Husky.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (May 19, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Okay B Rad how long is this poll going to last. I know you are a Stihl Guy but the majority says Husky.:biggrin::biggrin:



I'm a Stihl guy with a VERY strong lean towards Husky, lol. I guess it'll last until I buy a saw. And then maybe there'll be another poll when I replace that one


----------



## Mastermind (May 19, 2012)

mastermind said:


> 800.00 shipped. :msp_thumbup:



sold!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (May 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> sold!!!!



Sweet! Do I get a commission?:biggrin: Maybe you can just show me how to build a good running 66 someday


----------



## Mastermind (May 19, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Sweet! Do I get a commission?:biggrin:



What did you do to my picture? :msp_confused:


----------



## blsnelling (May 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> What did you do to my picture? :msp_confused:



Ehhhh?


----------



## blsnelling (May 19, 2012)

Ahh, I see it's missing. Twasn't me.


----------



## Mastermind (May 19, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Ehhhh?



It says it has been moved or deleted.........I did neither. :msp_confused:


----------



## Mastermind (May 19, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Ahh, I see it's missing. Twasn't me.



But we know you are a hack-er....... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (May 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> But we know you are a hack-er....... :hmm3grin2orange:



That'd be me!


----------



## homelitejim (May 19, 2012)

I enjoyed stumping with my 2100, way more power than my 066, enough power to roll the the stump off the bar at the end of the cut, never had to use a wedge. I also never had to back the bar out after getting off the gas to reposition myself, just left it in the cut and squeezed the trigger and it kept cutting.


----------



## Gologit (May 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> It says it has been moved or deleted.........I did neither. :msp_confused:



That was a deletion by Photobucket...not us. Sometimes if you move pictures around on Photobucket they'll wind up deleted from posts on other sites. I don't know why.


----------



## Jacob J. (May 19, 2012)

Gologit said:


> That was a deletion by Photobucket...not us. Sometimes if you move pictures around on Photobucket they'll wind up deleted from posts on other sites. I don't know why.



It makes one wonder what kind pictures Randy was moving around to make room for...


----------



## Gologit (May 19, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> It makes one wonder what kind pictures Randy was moving around to make room for...



I don't want to think about it. The less I know about certain things the better off I'll be.


----------



## Mastermind (May 19, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> It makes one wonder what kind pictures Randy was moving around to make room for...



Well there was that bunch of pics from the Ohio GTG......:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Rounder (May 19, 2012)

Back to the topic at hand....Hope to see you end up with a 395. I did my 394 myself...with my very rudimentary knowledge of porting.....and it's a damn fine, strong running saw. Would enjoy to see what you can do with a 395 - Sam


----------



## MacLaren (May 19, 2012)

Wow. Thats strong. Those 2100's are really nice. I hear they great racers as well.
Sorry, I forgot to add homelitejim's post. Thats whom I was quoting.


----------



## parrisw (May 19, 2012)

Just be done with it and get a 395.


----------



## Mastermind (May 19, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Just be done with it and get a 395.



Or two.........one for racing and one for working. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## little possum (May 19, 2012)

2 1 8 8! Please! It almost matches the truck. I dont see a downside


----------



## parrisw (May 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Or two.........one for racing and one for working. :greenchainsaw:



Ya! I've been through 4 of them, still have one runner, and one project.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 19, 2012)

After 182 posts, 13 pages, and reading the title of this thread, there's something I don't understand. 



What's a 36" bar....???


----------



## Mastermind (May 19, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> After 182 posts, 13 pages, and reading the title of this thread, there's something I don't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> What's a 36" bar....???



It's where this feller works????? :msp_unsure:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (May 19, 2012)

Thanks Randy. That was a rather humorous reply. :wink2:


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> It's where this feller works????? :msp_unsure:



Stumpy???


----------



## parrisw (May 19, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> After 182 posts, 13 pages, and reading the title of this thread, there's something I don't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> What's a 36" bar....???



They are wrong, its a 36" blade.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (May 20, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> So is your NOS 066 an early flat top? Decomop or not? Sounds interesting, just not sure if I want and early crank and all metal flywheel for the power I hope to get out of one. A SN would pinpoint which crank it has. There were two used in the flat tops, one having a bigger bottom end rod bearing. Got any pics you could post?


 it is/was an early flat top, no decomp, and it was sold last night @ 9:00 to a fellow AS member. that did not take long at all.


----------



## SawTroll (May 20, 2012)

little possum said:


> 2 1 8 8! Please! It almost matches the truck. I dont see a downside



Just that it isn't 90-100cc, which is the topic of this thread....


----------



## little possum (May 20, 2012)

But Niko... Its gonna be ported, I dont think it will struggle with a 36" bar.

I dont see the need in a new saw to cut stumps that is gonna be scruffed around on the ground either. :help:


----------



## SawTroll (May 20, 2012)

little possum said:


> But Niko... Its gonna be ported, I dont think it will struggle with a 36" bar.
> 
> I dont see the need in a new saw to cut stumps that is gonna be scruffed around on the ground either. :help:



No, but Brad restricted what was topic and not, so it doesn't matter how well that one would work.....:msp_wink:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 20, 2012)

Was glad for the 660 on these stumps yesterday. Never been a fan of a 36in bar. Run 32 one my 66 and a 34 on 2101. Funny two inches on balance and nose wight really makes, between a 34-36. Just my preference. A 36 es light might be good, never tried one with reduced weight in 36.


----------



## Logger4Life (May 20, 2012)

I say a 395 is the way to go to run a bar that big. I no for a fact that with the outboard clutch the bearing load won't be as much becuase the bearings are closer to the drive sprocket less leverage than if was on the very end of the crank like a 066 is. Plus a 395 is just a beast. I mean come on a ported 372, 7901, and a 390xp all bet or came very close to the times that the larger 066 build-off saw where with a 28" I think that a ported 395 would be the only answer to your question and I think that you knew that before you even asked.


----------



## parrisw (May 20, 2012)

FYI my buddy runs a 42" on a stock 395 for big trees, it does just fine, so does the oiler. Try that on a 066.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 20, 2012)

You guy's know me, advocate for Husky and Stihl, love and own both. Never run a 395 but would take one any day. But I will say I have seen alot of big wood and stumps, the 66's have never left me hanging. Or left me dissapointed. Don't forget I got the 2101 if it gets to ugly:msp_thumbup:


----------



## wyk (May 21, 2012)

Well, we all know it's gonna end up ported. So,why not a 346xp?

[video=youtube;sfmOj3HyCFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfmOj3HyCFg[/video]


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 21, 2012)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> it is/was an early flat top, no decomp, and it was sold last night @ 9:00 to a fellow AS member. that did not take long at all.



So you going to tell us who bought it or not? If not then I'm going to start a thread calling the buyer out. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (May 21, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> So you going to tell us who bought it or not? If not then I'm going to start a thread calling the buyer out. :hmm3grin2orange:


that is up to the buyer, why don't you go ahead and start your thread. this is the third saw he has purchased from me. all i will say is they are a long time member, is now here on occasion, but will rarley post anymore.


----------



## blsnelling (May 21, 2012)

Anyone else notice how STD made a point to make sure that we knew he sold it at 9 PM, 3 1/2 after I asked about it, with no reply? That's ok, I probably would have passed on it anyway. All from a guy trying to smear mud on me. Ok, let the flaming begin


----------



## blsnelling (May 21, 2012)

Why is this thread a sticky? Admins, you're welcome to remove it.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (May 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Anyone else notice how STD made a point to make sure that we knew he sold it at 9 PM, 3 1/2 after I asked about it, with no reply? That's ok, I probably would have passed on it anyway. All from a guy trying to smear mud on me. Ok, let the flaming begin


sorry, i have a life,i do not wait be the computer to respond to posts. 9:00 pm was when the paypal tranaction went through, therefor when the saw was sold. so what category does this put you in??????????


----------



## Mastermind (May 21, 2012)

What's for breakfast? :msp_sleep:


----------



## blsnelling (May 21, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> What's for breakfast? :msp_sleep:



I figured you were having aluminum chips.


----------



## morewood (May 21, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> What's for breakfast? :msp_sleep:



Breakfast?? I thought it was your turn to cook. I'll take a couple eggs, 3 pieces livermush, hashbrowns-hold the onions, 2 biscuits/w butter, and enough gravy to cover it all. Let me know when it's ready.

Shea


----------



## blsnelling (May 21, 2012)

I'll have a western omlet with white buttered toast.


----------



## Mastermind (May 21, 2012)

OK........now I'm starving. :msp_razz:


----------



## blsnelling (May 21, 2012)

Bob Evans anyone?


----------



## morewood (May 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Bob Evans anyone?



Bob Evans?? Haven't been to one of those. How about some toast and some of my dad's GI gravy. He makes it better than what I got in the Army. Humm, wonder what the parents are doing for supper?

Shea


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (May 21, 2012)

After asking for the same advice on another thread i bought a new 660 and put
a 32 in bar on it with stihl semi-chisel chain, i am very satisfied so far but i would
like to get the saw souped up, just don't have the money right now, i think i am
going to switch over to full chisel chain, got a good price on it at local saw shop.

Keeping the chain sharp is quite a chore, seems like i only get 2-3 stumps done 
before chain needs sharpened, probably because i am lousy at filing chain but
getting better, thinking about getting the timberline sharpener as i could use it
in the field, my choice was between the 390xp and the 660, i went with stihl
mainly because all my other equip is stihl, its a great stumping saw imho..

Bob...


----------



## rms61moparman (May 21, 2012)

OLD MAN GRINDER said:


> After asking for the same advice on another thread i bought a new 660 and put
> a 32 in bar on it with stihl semi-chisel chain, i am very satisfied so far but i would
> like to get the saw souped up, just don't have the money right now, i think i am
> going to switch over to full chisel chain, got a good price on it at local saw shop.
> ...





Depending on the conditions you cut in, you may be real lucky to get 2-3 stumps cut before you have to sharpen a full chisel chain.
I personally haven't had the problems keeping full chisel chain sharp that some here claim when I cut in this local area, but I did experience it once cutting with a buddy of mine in Michigan.
Kentucky has a very heavy clay soil and the trees in Michigan where he lived were full of sand.
Good luck.


Mike


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 21, 2012)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> that is up to the buyer, why don't you go ahead and start your thread. this is the third saw he has purchased from me. all i will say is they are a long time member, is now here on occasion, but will rarley post anymore.



Hey man, I was just going to try to talk the guy out of it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 21, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Depending on the conditions you cut in, you may be real lucky to get 2-3 stumps cut before you have to sharpen a full chisel chain.I personally haven't had the problems keeping full chisel chain sharp that some here claim when I cut in this local area, but I did experience it once cutting with a buddy of mine in Michigan.
> Kentucky has a very heavy clay soil and the trees in Michigan where he lived were full of sand.
> Good luck.
> 
> ...



Yea thats bout right,. I use full chisel stumping and have pretty good luck with it. Cutting stumps low enough to clear the bottom strand of a fence is a challenge in itself. The challenge is'nt so much making the cut, but keeping the chain out of the dirt while doing it. :msp_tongue:

The single tree stummps are the easiest ot cut low. It's these two and three trees growing from the same stump that gets you. I guess as they grow together they draw the dirt up into the stump. They'll get a chain every time. I hate to see that dirt hit my pants leg. Even worse is cutting into one that throws stinky water everywhere. Wild Cherry is notorious for it.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (May 21, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Hey man, I was just going to try to talk the guy out of it. :hmm3grin2orange:


 not a chance, he likes old school muscle, this will actually be a fairly new saw for him. i sold him a like new,super low hour 056 mag-2 and an 076 super as well.


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2012)

The deed is done. I just ordered a new 395XP. I should have it tomorrow or the next day


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The deed is done. I just ordered a new 395XP. I should have it tomorrow or the next day



Do you want to sell it yet? I'll give you $350.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Do you want to sell it yet? I'll give you $350.:hmm3grin2orange:



I assume that's a down payment?


----------



## Tzed250 (May 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I assume that's a down payment?



On the port work...


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 22, 2012)

you got a husky ? you bump yer head or domething :msp_wink: ,whens the 395 thread start ,dont know much about this model yet


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2012)

I believe this completes my course in "traitorship". My 3-saw plan is now all Husky. 346, 372, 395, with the 390 becoming a dedicated Cookie Monster. My only Stihl worksaw now is my 440/460 hybrid, but it's not going anywhere! This has been a long, slow conversion, but there's no denying the ability of these particular saws. Of course, the same could be said of the 261, 460, and 660.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (May 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> the deed is done. I just ordered a new 395xp. I should have it tomorrow or the next day


 what does a saw like like that cost?


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2012)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> what does a saw like like that cost?



List on one with a 36" bar is $1259. I got mine PHO for $875. You can't beat a deal like that. This dealers in tight with Husqvarna. They're part of the Paul Bunyan show here in Ohio. A new 660 from my Stihl dealer was going to be $1K.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (May 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> list on one with a 36" bar is $1259. I got mine pho for $875. You can't beat a deal like that. This dealers in tight with husqvarna. They're part of the paul bunyan show here in ohio. A new 660 from my stihl dealer was going to be $1k.


that is a great deal. My cost on a 660/36" is 891.00, and i think the 395 is a little bigger saw than that. List is 1149.00


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2012)

The awesome price definitely helped make my decision.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (May 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> the awesome price definitely helped make my decision.


 i am sure it will be a fine saw, especially after it is tuned up.


----------



## parrisw (May 22, 2012)

Good decision Brad, and wow that's a good price.


----------



## MacLaren (May 22, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Good decision Brad, and wow that's a good price.



Man, I'd say! Thats by far the lowest price Ive heard of for a new pho 395xp.
And those 395's are real hawgs.


----------



## rms61moparman (May 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I believe this completes my course in "traitorship". My 3-saw plan is now all Husky. 346, 372, 395, with the 390 becoming a dedicated Cookie Monster. My only Stihl worksaw now is my 440/460 hybrid, but it's not going anywhere! This has been a long, slow conversion, but there's no denying the ability of these particular saws. Of course, the same could be said of the 261, 460, and 660.






We knew it would happen.
Several of us have been watching the transformation and wondering how long it would take.
As bad as I hate to admit this, Scott...08f150 caught on a lot quicker than you did!!!:msp_tongue:



Just sayin'


Mike


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (May 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The awesome price definitely helped make my decision.


what do you like about the husky over stihl, or are you just looking for a new challenge?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (May 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> List on one with a 36" bar is $1259. I got mine PHO for $875. You can't beat a deal like that. This dealers in tight with Husqvarna. They're part of the Paul Bunyan show here in Ohio. A new 660 from my Stihl dealer was going to be $1K.



My local dealer has new 395xp with 24" for $900 + tax


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2012)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> what do you like about the husky over stihl, or are you just looking for a new challenge?



That's s difficult question for me to answer. I love Stihl pro saws, always have, always will. I just seem to get better performance with less work from the equivalent Husky. They're usually easier to mod as well. Ring ends are often better placed for porting. Single ring pistons are sometimes available. They always have spring AV. They feel very good in my hands, but so do Stihls. About the only thing I don't prefer is their looks. They've grown on me, but I Stihl prefer the looks ok Stihl saws. At one time I simply couldn't stand their hi top filters. Anymore, it doesn't bother me so much, as I've come to appreciate them for what they are.

Now, none of this is to knock Stihl saws. They make a great product. If I weren't modding them, I might still have all Stihl work saws. Both brands make top notch pro saws, PERIOD!


----------



## andydodgegeek (May 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That's s difficult question for me to answer. I love Stihl pro saws, always have, always will. I just seem to get better performance with less work from the equivalent Husky. They're usually easier to mod as well. Ring ends are often better placed for porting. Single ring pistons are sometimes available. They always have spring AV. They feel very good in my , but so do Stihls. About the only thing I don't prefer I'd their looks. They've grown on me, but I Stihl prefer the looks ok Stihl saws. At one time I simply couldn't stand their hi top filters. Anymore, it didn't bother me so much, add I've come to appreciate them for what they are.
> 
> Now, none of this is to knock Stihl saws. That make a great product. If I weren't modding them, I might still have all Stihl work saws. Both brands make top notch pro saws, PERIOD!



I understand the content of your post its seems as though your wording is a little off. Either you are still suffering from that blow to the Mellon or maybe you are sharing meds with Wiggs.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (May 22, 2012)

Well he was branded with the *H* on the back of the head :msp_ohmy:


----------



## 7hpjim (May 22, 2012)

I told you its a GOOD deal!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (May 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That's s difficult question for me to answer. I love Stihl pro saws, always have, always will. I just seem to get better performance with less work from the equivalent Husky. They're usually easier to mod as well. Ring ends are often better placed for porting. Single ring pistons are sometimes available. They always have spring AV. They feel very good in my hands, but so do Stihls. About the only thing I don't prefer is their looks. They've grown on me, but I Stihl prefer the looks ok Stihl saws. At one time I simply couldn't stand their hi top filters. Anymore, it doesn't bother me so much, as I've come to appreciate them for what they are.
> 
> Now, none of this is to knock Stihl saws. They make a great product. If I weren't modding them, I might still have all Stihl work saws. Both brands make top notch pro saws, PERIOD!


 i am a stihl guy as well, but there is no doubt that husky's always seem to have that edge on performance. good read here , and goood for you! congrats on the new saw!


----------



## parrisw (May 22, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Man, I'd say! Thats by far the lowest price Ive heard of for a new pho 395xp.
> And those 395's are real hawgs.



Paul, you ain't kidding. You guys would chit yourself for what it cost around here for new saws!!!


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Paul, you ain't kidding. You guys would chit yourself for what it cost around here for new saws!!!



My local Stihl dealer is also a Husky dealer, but they don't stock anything Husky. He gave me a price of $1100 with a 36" bar, and couldn't get it PHO. I wanted to buy from him, but just couldn't for that price difference.


----------



## parrisw (May 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> My local Stihl dealer is also a Husky dealer, but they don't stock anything Husky. He gave me a price of $1100 with a 36" bar, and couldn't get it PHO. I wanted to buy from him, but just couldn't for that price difference.



I think a 390 around here is $1200


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2012)

parrisw said:


> I think a 390 around here is $1200



Probably around $850 here.


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 22, 2012)

Everything around me is MSRP. I did get them to knock a few bucks off my 372 when I bought it new, but other than that its tough cracker. I'd say they's not a lot of profit on a chainsaw anyways and those guys have to make a living too.


----------



## H 2 H (May 22, 2012)

parrisw said:


> I think a 390 around here is $1200




Just drive south of ya down into Washington State and you could get a better price


----------



## MacLaren (May 22, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Paul, you ain't kidding. You guys would chit yourself for what it cost around here for new saws!!!



I hear ya Will. It would prolly be a good thing for me though. Make me stick with one and not 5 lol. Course ya know how CAD is.......


----------



## MacLaren (May 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> My local Stihl dealer is also a Husky dealer, but they don't stock anything Husky. He gave me a price of $1100 with a 36" bar, and couldn't get it PHO. I wanted to buy from him, but just couldn't for that price difference.



Your really gonna love that 395 Brad.


----------



## parrisw (May 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Probably around $850 here.



Nice. I haven't looked at a 395 in a while. I usually just drool on them. I'm stuck buying clapped out saws and rebuilding.



H 2 H said:


> Just drive south of ya down into Washington State and you could get a better price



I know, but it ain't exactly just a drive, I need a ferry ride first!



MacLaren said:


> I hear ya Will. It would prolly be a good thing for me though. Make me stick with one and not 5 lol. Course ya know how CAD is.......



True enough. 

Kinda impractical for me to buy new saws anyway.


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 22, 2012)

You ready to port it yet?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (May 22, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> You ready to port it yet?:hmm3grin2orange:



You know it! I'm sure it'll be ported before the June 2nd GTG.


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> You know it! I'm sure it'll be ported before the June 2nd GTG.



June 2nd? Maybe we'll get to compare them one day.....


----------



## wyk (May 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;2VEOR2nD4Yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VEOR2nD4Yk&feature=g-all-c[/video]


----------



## parrisw (May 22, 2012)

IMHO when porting a 395 don't raise the transfers, they benefit from machine work to get the blowdown # up.


----------



## little possum (May 22, 2012)

I feel like a proud father. Cept not really, cause Im younger than you geezers. Nobody would believe me that Huskys were better...:msp_thumbsup:

Glad you guys are finally learning!


----------



## Rudolf73 (May 22, 2012)

wyk said:


> [video=youtube;2VEOR2nD4Yk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VEOR2nD4Yk&feature=g-all-c[/video]



Hey I know that guy! :biggrin:


----------



## Jacob J. (May 22, 2012)

parrisw said:


> IMHO when porting a 395 don't raise the transfers, they benefit from machine work to get the blowdown # up.



Yep, the 395 has much shorter blow down time than the 394 did. Even on the 394 I don't go crazy with the upper transfers.


----------



## Mastermind (May 22, 2012)

I have a set of numbers for the 395 that seem to work really well. 

I could port that saw for ya B-Rad........I like working on new saws.


----------



## parrisw (May 23, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I have a set of numbers for the 395 that seem to work really well.
> 
> I could port that saw for ya B-Rad........I like working on new saws.



I'd like to hear what #'s you used Randy. PM is okay, or you can just keep it to yourself if you want.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stihlman441 (May 23, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> Hey I know that guy! :biggrin:



Keep an eye on that bloke,hes from Beechworth one of then Ned Kelly fellas.:msp_smile:


----------



## MCW (May 23, 2012)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Well he was branded with the *H* on the back of the head :msp_ohmy:



Lucky the scar didn't look like a P or Brad would be singing the praises of Poulan right about now...


----------



## blsnelling (May 23, 2012)

MCW said:


> Lucky the scar didn't look like a P or Brad would be singing the praises of Poulan right about now...



But I am


----------



## MCW (May 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> But I am



They're not real Poulans you liar. Poulans are all plastic and rainbow coloured.


----------



## tdi-rick (May 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> List on one with a 36" bar is $1259. I got mine PHO for $875. You can't beat a deal like that. This dealers in tight with Husqvarna. They're part of the Paul Bunyan show here in Ohio. A new 660 from my Stihl dealer was going to be $1K.



Geez Louise, a 395 is just under the A$2000 mark here


----------



## rms61moparman (May 23, 2012)

MCW said:


> They're not real Poulans you liar. Poulans are all plastic and rainbow coloured.





Isn't that every saw from every manufacturer now days???

Not that I'm complaining mind you. It's a fact that the right plastic will take more of a beating and not break than the metals that saws are made of. It's stronger and lighter than most metal and doesn't corrode.
Yes I know that there are places for plastic and places for metal but I LIKE light saws!!!


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (May 24, 2012)

*"On Vehicle for Delivery Today"*


----------



## Mastermind (May 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> *"On Vehicle for Delivery Today"*



You gonna send it down to TN for "The Works"???? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (May 24, 2012)

Delivered. Can I go home already?!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (May 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> List on one with a 36" bar is $1259. I got mine PHO for $875. You can't beat a deal like that. This dealers in tight with Husqvarna. They're part of the Paul Bunyan show here in Ohio. A new 660 from my Stihl dealer was going to be $1K.



Cheap saw......Cheap price!......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## blsnelling (May 24, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Cheap saw......Cheap price!......Hahahahahaha!



But way more valuable than the toys you build. Hahahahaha


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 24, 2012)

delivered? hows it run randy ?


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 24, 2012)

Awaiting the build thread.


----------



## blsnelling (May 24, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Awaiting the build thread.



Maybe this weekend Virgin test run vid coming up.


----------



## blsnelling (May 24, 2012)

Both carb needles are all the way rich against the limiters. That's how it came out of the box, never opened from the factory. It's nice and rich, just like I want it for it's first run.

[video=youtube_share;UVjQdd-VyTo]http://youtu.be/UVjQdd-VyTo[/video]






















A good saw deserves a good bar, right?:biggrin: It doesn't even hint of being tip heavy with this 36" Stihl ES Light bar. She's definately heavier than a 660. That's ok though, big saws aren't going to be light.


----------



## Rudolf73 (May 24, 2012)

Good looking saw Brad.

It will be lighter once you're done with it


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (May 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Both carb needles are all the way rich against the limiters. That's how it came out of the box, never opened from the factory. It's nice and rich, just like I want it for it's first run.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;UVjQdd-VyTo]http://youtu.be/UVjQdd-VyTo[/video]
> 
> ...


 in your 3rd picture down, what are the 2 threaded holes for in the front side of the oil tank?


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 24, 2012)

so thats the new 661 ? ,made em all orange this time


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 24, 2012)

Some of them have a little metal plate that bolts there, kinda like a tank protector. I may be wrong, but I think they only come on the west coast saws, or maybe the Australian saws.......


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (May 24, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Some of them have a little metal plate that bolts there, kinda like a tank protector. I may be wrong, but I think they only come on the west coast saws, or maybe the Australian saws.......


that would be alright, it would keep the saw from getting beat up.


----------



## Tzed250 (May 24, 2012)

7 or 8 pin?


----------



## parrisw (May 24, 2012)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> in your 3rd picture down, what are the 2 threaded holes for in the front side of the oil tank?



Its for a foot to bolt on it holds the saw level when sitting with big dogs. Mine has it.


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 24, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Its for a foot to bolt on it holds the saw level when sitting with big dogs. Mine has it.



I thought i read somewhere that it was a case protector, but kickstand does make a lot more sense as its not big enough to protect much. Mines got the big dogs, it does set a bit crooked lol.

I think Brad will like this 395. I know they're about my favorite saw anyways!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (May 24, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Its for a foot to bolt on it holds the saw level when sitting with big dogs. Mine has it.


 well, that's a pretty slick feature


----------



## blsnelling (May 24, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> 7 or 8 pin?



7-pin


----------



## blsnelling (May 24, 2012)

Squish was .042" from the factory with compression of 158. Without the gasket, squish is .023". I got the port timings with the gasket out.

Exhuast - 101°
Transfers - 120°
Intake - 77°
Blowdown - 19°

Someone mentioned the transfers being higher than you liked and with less blowdown than desired. I don't see anything wrong with this one. What was the port timing on yours? BTW, this is a 2010 model. Must have been in inventory for a while.


----------



## parrisw (May 24, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> I thought i read somewhere that it was a case protector, but kickstand does make a lot more sense as its not big enough to protect much. Mines got the big dogs, it does set a bit crooked lol.
> 
> I think Brad will like this 395. I know they're about my favorite saw anyways!:msp_thumbup:





STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> well, that's a pretty slick feature



Yup that's what its for!





blsnelling said:


> Squish was .042" from the factory with compression of 158. Without the gasket, squish is .023". I got the port timings with the gasket out.
> 
> Exhuast - 101°
> Transfers - 120°
> ...



I just like to see 20deg on these saws. Can't remember what my last one was, would have to look back at my last 395 thread.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 24, 2012)

It looks great ole bud. Is it impressive right out of the box? I've ran a few of them but never a new one.


----------



## cowroy (May 24, 2012)

You know that bar is blaspheme, don't you? :msp_glare:


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Squish was .042" from the factory with compression of 158. Without the gasket, squish is .023". I got the port timings with the gasket out.
> 
> Exhuast - 101°
> Transfers - 120°
> ...



Blowdown as low as 14 to 16 degrees isnt uncommon on the 395s. My 03 model had 16 degrees of blowdown stock. However, i just done up another cylinder for it with a combustion chamber cut and that cylinder had 19 degrees of blowdown too. The newer cylinders must have a little more blowdown than the older ones.

Your compression will come up some too. Mine was at 185 with no gasket and the squish at .029ish IIRC. I haven't checked the cut chamber cylinder yet.


----------



## blsnelling (May 25, 2012)

Sounds like I got lucky then with one of the more desirable cylinders. For now, I'll probably leave the port timing alone. Then, after next weekends GTG, I'll go back in and bump the compression.


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 25, 2012)

Yours have the tilly 298, or the walbro 115? Just wondering what the new ones have.


----------



## blsnelling (May 25, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Yours have the tilly 298, or the walbro 115? Just wondering what the new ones have.



The carb is off, but I didn't look at it.


----------



## JustinM (May 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Unless you guys can come up with another suggestion, I'm thinking new M660



Im actually very happy with my ms660. I bought it along with a couple of other saws but intended to sell it as I dont use the really big saws often enough to warrant having that many over 90cc saws, but this one is considerably more nimble and responsive than I had expected. Its got strong power too, although maybe not as much grunt as the modded 066 I got rid of recently.

Mind you, if i was looking at a new or newish 90cc+ saw, id be quite interested in the Dolmar 9010. I know they have discontinued or at least put them on hold for now, but would be wanting to at least throw that in the mix until I had decided.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 25, 2012)

Very nice saw Brad:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbup: I have always wanted one too. Now I have the 372-044- 2101- 660 a 1100cd coming and a 288xp that will be my first rebuild. So my collection may be complete when I get a 394 and a 395:cool2: I am sold on the es light bars, thanks to you guy's. Have em on all the saws at work, when I get the money here all my saws will have them.


----------



## Jacob J. (May 25, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> I thought i read somewhere that it was a case protector, but kickstand does make a lot more sense as its not big enough to protect much. Mines got the big dogs, it does set a bit crooked lol.
> 
> I think Brad will like this 395. I know they're about my favorite saw anyways!:msp_thumbup:



It is a case protector. The early 394s would get hit with flying sticks in that part of the case in western cutting conditions and it would break the case out.
I have a whole pile of early case halves with chunks broken out in that area. 

In addition to being a case protector it also has additional mounts for screw-on buffers which stiffen that front part of the tank for running longer bars.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 25, 2012)

any pics of the inside yet ?


----------



## blsnelling (May 25, 2012)

The carb is a Walbro WJ115.


----------



## blsnelling (May 25, 2012)

She's done, back and back together. This saw likes fuel. Each of the three clips in the vid are progressively richer. The last is the faster, but I had also touched up the chain and knocked the dirty bark off the wood. This is one torquey beast. It's now wearing an 8-pin rim, and pulls it stronger than it did the 7-pin stock.

[video=youtube_share;zLuCFLzUGwA]http://youtu.be/zLuCFLzUGwA[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (May 25, 2012)

Here's the stock vid for comparison.

[video=youtube_share;UVjQdd-VyTo]http://youtu.be/UVjQdd-VyTo[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (May 25, 2012)

I realize swapping sprockets throws it off, but it's 95% faster than the stock vid, and before the chain sharpening. After the chain sharpening, it's 107% faster than in the stock vid.

The saw's cooling off now. I'll pull a compression check a little later.


----------



## SawTroll (May 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The carb is a Walbro WJ115.



Isn't a 17.46mm venturi a bit small on a saw like that? :msp_confused:


----------



## blsnelling (May 25, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Isn't a 17.46mm venturi a bit small on a saw like that? :msp_confused:



It does look rather small. I'll probably open it up a little, probably a mm or so.


----------



## parrisw (May 25, 2012)

The last 395 I build would pull 36" full comp 8 pin no problem. 

What timing #'s did you end up with Brad?


----------



## blsnelling (May 25, 2012)

parrisw said:


> The last 395 I build would pull 36" full comp 8 pin no problem.
> 
> What timing #'s did you end up with Brad?



I left the exhaust and transfer port timing alone, only widening them. I did drop the intake just a little, to clean it up a bit.

Exhaust - 101
Transfers - 120
Intake - 80

Compression is already 180 PSI, and it's only wearing one ring.


----------



## parrisw (May 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I left the exhaust and transfer port timing alone, only widening them. I did drop the intake just a little, to clean it up a bit.
> 
> Exhaust - 101
> Transfers - 120
> ...



Nice. I've always done machine work to mine, and don't think I've ever gone past 100 deg on a 395, to me they seem to be real happy there. Couple big ex ports help too.


----------



## blsnelling (May 26, 2012)

I removed the screen and opened up the factory deflector. I also added a second deflector.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (May 26, 2012)

Looking good Brad, love the saw:cool2:


----------



## blsnelling (May 26, 2012)

Anyone messed with the ignition timing on these?


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 26, 2012)

whats the porpose of a 8 pin sprocket ? i get the chain speed ,but wouldnt that hurt the tourque in 3 foot wood ?


----------



## parrisw (May 26, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> whats the porpose of a 8 pin sprocket ? i get the chain speed ,but wouldnt that hurt the tourque in 3 foot wood ?



If the saw has the balls to do so, why not?


----------



## wyk (May 26, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> whats the porpose of a 8 pin sprocket ? i get the chain speed ,but wouldnt that hurt the tourque in 3 foot wood ?



I have a video somewhere of my stock but MM'd 385XP slicing through 36" Douglas Fir with square ground chain and an 8 pin with a 32" bar on it.


----------



## Logger4Life (May 27, 2012)

Brad nice saw I love it good work also and it is nice to finally see a True Stihl guy that gives credit where its due I like the fact that you are being open minded to all the pro-saws and as a Husky guy it's sure nice to hear the truth for once and the the question not danced around I would like to see a 660 with that little of work done to it keep up and also stay together as long. Now don't get me wrong I also think that Stihl makes a great saw it is just that Husky makes saws with that cuts faster for less money and the are much easier to mod. Nice build I am impressed. 

Oh buy the way I Know for a fact that the Tilly HS298A is the carb to run on these saws . The Tilly has a much bigger venturi I am pretty sure it is like 21.5mm or maybe 20.5mm I just went trough this with my 390xp build But I know that the Tilly is the bigger because I bought the Walbro first and realized that the venturi was the same size as the 390xp's walbro carb's venturi was so I found out that the pre-epa 395xp has a Tilly HS298A Carb so I bought one much larger venturi and it works great. Anyway NICE SAW!!


----------



## parrisw (May 27, 2012)

Logger4Life said:


> Brad nice saw I love it good work also and it is nice to finally see a True Stihl guy that gives credit where its due I like the fact that you are being open minded to all the pro-saws and as a Husky guy it's sure nice to hear the truth for once and the the question not danced around I would like to see a 660 with that little of work done to it keep up and also stay together as long. Now don't get me wrong I also think that Stihl makes a great saw it is just that Husky makes saws with that cuts faster for less money and the are much easier to mod. Nice build I am impressed.
> 
> Oh buy the way I Know for a fact that the Tilly HS298A is the carb to run on these saws . The Tilly has a much bigger venturi I am pretty sure it is like 21.5mm or maybe 20.5mm I just went trough this with my 390xp build But I know that the Tilly is the bigger because I bought the Walbro first and realized that the venturi was the same size as the 390xp's walbro carb's venturi was so I found out that the pre-epa 395xp has a Tilly HS298A Carb so I bought one much larger venturi and it works great. Anyway NICE SAW!!



My 390 has A tilly HS296A, same with the 385 I'm working on too. Wonder what the diff is.


----------



## Eccentric (May 27, 2012)

What an informative thread. Somebody should make it a stickie.


----------



## blsnelling (May 27, 2012)

Logger4Life said:


> Oh buy the way I Know for a fact that the Tilly HS298A is the carb to run on these saws . The Tilly has a much bigger venturi I am pretty sure it is like 21.5mm or maybe 20.5mm I just went trough this with my 390xp build But I know that the Tilly is the bigger because I bought the Walbro first and realized that the venturi was the same size as the 390xp's walbro carb's venturi was so I found out that the pre-epa 395xp has a Tilly HS298A Carb so I bought one much larger venturi and it works great. Anyway NICE SAW!!



I will definately be checking into that. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## AUSSIE1 (May 28, 2012)

They like a little more blowdown over stock.

Edit: usually around 16-17. 19 is in the ballpark. Bringing up the blowdown from that 16-17 made a big difference with these saws.


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 28, 2012)

Mine has the HS298, but I've never checked the venturi in it, probably do that in a few days. 

It doesn't take wild numbers to make a 395 a good runner IMO. Here's mine I just finished up.


----------



## deye223 (May 28, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## blsnelling (May 28, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Mine has the HS298, but I've never checked the venturi in it, probably do that in a few days.
> 
> It doesn't take wild numbers to make a 395 a good runner IMO. Here's mine I just finished up.


Looks good mang. I just bought a Tillotson HS-298A for mine. I hope it makes it by Friday, in time for the GTG Saturday.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 3, 2012)

The new Tilly HS298A came Friday. Mine had the same 17.5mm venturi as the Walbro that was on it. I opened it up 1mm and put it on. I could have done that with the Walbro. Bummer.


----------



## ptjeep (Jun 3, 2012)

When are you gonna take that beast over to that property with the huge pin oaks and show us what it will really do?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 3, 2012)

ptjeep said:


> When are you gonna take that beast over to that property with the huge pin oaks and show us what it will really do?:biggrinbounce2:



That big wood is all gone


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 3, 2012)

I've got a few logs that the 36" bar probably won't reach through if you need something to really break it in onotstir:


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 3, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That big wood is all gone



probably best for your safety anyway:help:


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 3, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> probably best for your safety anyway:help:



Oh, there's a few smaller twenty some inchers to fall


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 3, 2012)

the limb that hit you wasnt but a few inches. theres men that have been killed by 2'' limbs. my uncle being one of them.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 3, 2012)

Trust me, I don't doubt that one bit!


----------



## SilverKing (Jun 3, 2012)

I bought a used 2095 Jonsered a few years ago.Kinda impractical for what I do,but a hell of a saw .Sold the thing on the bay and wish i had it back.Too bad you dont want an older saw,cause id go with a 750 Homelite


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 3, 2012)

SilverKing said:


> I bought a used 2095 Jonsered a few years ago.Kinda impractical for what I do,but a hell of a saw .Sold the thing on the bay and wish i had it back.Too bad you dont want an older saw,cause id go with a 750 Homelite



Got one


----------



## MCW (Jun 4, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> the limb that hit you wasnt but a few inches. theres men that have been killed by 2'' limbs. my uncle being one of them.



True for sure Terry. A logger with a lot of experience over here was speared through the shoulder a few years back with a very small branch from a great height which caused massive injuries. Helmet or not they reckon he'd have been killed if it had copped him in the head.
You don't see the small ones coming as easily either...


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 4, 2012)

Any of you guys played with advancing the ignition timing on the 395? I need to find some more in this saw. Right now, it's exactly on par with my 064/066. The 066BB I sold was significantly strong than it, meaning this 395 is weaker. Maybe I'll send this 395 jug to Randy and let him do his squish band mod, but it already has 180 PSI compression. I'm seriously beginning to think about a 395 piston in a 390 If I could get the same power out of a smaller, lighter, inboard clutch, outboard tension adjuster, I'd be more than happy. It would make a fun project anyway.

Now let me put this in perspective. Everyone that ran it at the GTG Saturday was impressed with it. All of these saws are FANTASTIC runners. Being the hobbiest gear head that I am, I'm always looking for the holy grail of saws. That will never change as long as I'm playing with saws. Any of these saws would make a fine choice for anyone.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Any of you guys played with advancing the ignition timing on the 395? I need to find some more in this saw. Right now, it's exactly on par with my 064/066. The 066BB I sold was significantly strong than it, meaning this 395 is weaker. Maybe I'll send this 395 jug to Randy and let him do his squish band mod, but it already has 180 PSI compression. I'm seriously beginning to think about a 395 piston in a 390 If I could get the same power out of a smaller, lighter, inboard clutch, outboard tension adjuster, I'd be more than happy. It would make a fun project anyway.
> 
> Now let me put this in perspective. Everyone that ran it at the GTG Saturday was impressed with it. All of these saws are FANTASTIC runners. Being the hobbiest gear head that I am, I'm always looking for the holy grail of saws. That will never change as long as I'm playing with saws. Any of these saws would make a fine choice for anyone.



They should be a little more in it somewhere. IIRC at Jeremy's, your 066 and my 066 were fairly close, and I think your 066BB was about the same too, right? 29ish-30ish second cuts?

I never ran my 066 and 395 together with a 32'' bar. In the same wood, and with a 28'' bar with a 8 pin,,,,my 395 was a little faster than my 066 by 2.5-3 seconds average, and the 395 felt to have a lot more torque...same bar and chain on both saws. This is just me though . My personal favorite is the 395 mainly because the spring AV, but vibes don't bother a lot of people like they do me. Ill take the extra couple pounds of the 395 myself, but then again, thats just me .


----------



## parrisw (Jun 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Any of you guys played with advancing the ignition timing on the 395? I need to find some more in this saw. Right now, it's exactly on par with my 064/066. The 066BB I sold was significantly strong than it, meaning this 395 is weaker. Maybe I'll send this 395 jug to Randy and let him do his squish band mod, but it already has 180 PSI compression. I'm seriously beginning to think about a 395 piston in a 390 If I could get the same power out of a smaller, lighter, inboard clutch, outboard tension adjuster, I'd be more than happy. It would make a fun project anyway.
> 
> Now let me put this in perspective. Everyone that ran it at the GTG Saturday was impressed with it. All of these saws are FANTASTIC runners. Being the hobbiest gear head that I am, I'm always looking for the holy grail of saws. That will never change as long as I'm playing with saws. Any of these saws would make a fine choice for anyone.



Put more time on it Brad, its still brand new.

Those can easily take more compression, I've had them up to 195-200 and still be happy.

This aint much to compare to. But this is one of the better running 395's I've done. 36" full comp chain 8 pin.

[video=youtube;Na6iUZWFPSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Na6iUZWFPSk[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 4, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> They should be a little more in it somewhere. IIRC at Jeremy's, your 066 and my 066 were fairly close, and I think your 066BB was about the same too, right? 29ish-30ish second cuts?
> 
> I never ran my 066 and 395 together with a 32'' bar. In the same wood, and with a 28'' bar with a 8 pin,,,,my 395 was a little faster than my 066 by 2.5-3 seconds average, and the 395 felt to have a lot more torque...same bar and chain on both saws. This is just me though . My personal favorite is the 395 mainly because the spring AV, but vibes don't bother a lot of people like they do me. Ill take the extra couple pounds of the 395 myself, but then again, thats just me .



My 066BB was quite a lot stronger than my 064/066 build-off saw. I knew that long before the GTG. In the build-off cant, it cut a 25.xx. My 395 is cutting right with the 064/066, meaning it's not as strong as my 066BB was.

I just remembered this morning that Paul's 390 spanked all of the 066/660s at the build-off in 20" wood. Add another 1mm to the bore with a 395 piston, and what's not to like? As far as saws go, I much prefer the 390 to the 395. The 395 is significantly bigger and heavier than the 390, or the 660 for that matter. I also do not like the outboard clutch, and was shocked to see an inboard chain tension adjuster. If I can make a 390 as strong, or stronger than a 395, then I'm all over that.

I'd love to see Paul's 390 against Komatsuvarna's 395 in big wood.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> My 066BB was quite a lot stronger than my 064/066 build-off saw. I knew that long before the GTG. In the build-off cant, it cut a 25.xx. My 395 is cutting right with the 064/066, meaning it's not as strong as my 066BB was.
> 
> I just remembered this morning that Paul's 390 spanked all of the 066/660s at the build-off in 20" wood. Add another 1mm to the bore with a 395 piston, and what's not to like? As far as saws go, I much prefer the 390 to the 395. The 395 is significantly bigger and heavier than the 390, or the 660 for that matter. I also do not like the outboard clutch, and was shocked to see an inboard chain tension adjuster. If I can make a 390 as strong, or stronger than a 395, then I'm all over that.
> 
> *I'd love to see Paul's 390 against Komatsuvarna's 395 in big wood*.



Im sure Pauls 390 would take my 395..... Scott done an excellent job on it, Im just a hack!


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 4, 2012)

What the 395 is missing is RPMs. Mine only likes to be tuned to 13,000. Tune it any leaner, and it starts losing torque fast. I forget what my 390 turned, but it was a lot more than that. IIRC, it was closer to 15,000. I never got a chance to run it in very big wood before it went south. When the ears were too long from cutting the squish and base, and not enough taken off the cylinder extensions, those cylinder extensions got bent when the cylinder was tightened down. I don't believe anything is cracked, but the cylinder is out of round at the very bottom. So, I want to have Nik recut the base square, then send it off to US Chrome and have it bored 1mm oversized and replated for the 395 piston. I want to try this whether it goes on a new 390 to replace the 395, or swap the piped topend back and forth with my current 390.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> What the 395 is missing is RPMs. Mine only likes to be tuned to 13,000. Tune it any leaner, and it starts losing torque fast. I forget what my 390 turned, but it was a lot more than that. IIRC, it was closer to 15,000. I never got a chance to run it in very big wood before it went south. When the ears were too long from cutting the squish and base, and not enough taken off the cylinder extensions, those cylinder extensions got bent when the cylinder was tightened down. I don't believe anything is cracked, but the cylinder is out of round at the very bottom. So, I want to have Nik recut the base square, then send it off to US Chrome and have it bored 1mm oversized and replated for the 395 piston. I want to try this whether it goes on a new 390 to replace the 395, or swap the piped topend back and forth with my current 390.



Yep, I agree with the RPMs. It may be in the timing. Ill put a light on mine in the next few days, Then we'll know exactly where it is. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## parrisw (Jun 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> What the 395 is missing is RPMs. Mine only likes to be tuned to 13,000. Tune it any leaner, and it starts losing torque fast. I forget what my 390 turned, but it was a lot more than that. IIRC, it was closer to 15,000. I never got a chance to run it in very big wood before it went south. When the ears were too long from cutting the squish and base, and not enough taken off the cylinder extensions, those cylinder extensions got bent when the cylinder was tightened down. I don't believe anything is cracked, but the cylinder is out of round at the very bottom. So, I want to have Nik recut the base square, then send it off to US Chrome and have it bored 1mm oversized and replated for the 395 piston. I want to try this whether it goes on a new 390 to replace the 395, or swap the piped topend back and forth with my current 390.



Likely needs to be broken in still. How much fuel have you put through it? Sounds like you're trying to talk you're self out of the 395 already. The one I posted the vid of I think I had it tuned close to 14.5K, the vid I posted, that saw was still on the first few tanks of fuel with a new piston and rings.


----------



## parrisw (Jun 4, 2012)

What did you do with the transfers? Upper and lower?


----------



## srcarr52 (Jun 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Any of you guys played with advancing the ignition timing on the 395? I need to find some more in this saw. Right now, it's exactly on par with my 064/066. The 066BB I sold was significantly strong than it, meaning this 395 is weaker. Maybe I'll send this 395 jug to Randy and let him do his squish band mod, but it already has 180 PSI compression. I'm seriously beginning to think about a 395 piston in a 390 If I could get the same power out of a smaller, lighter, inboard clutch, outboard tension adjuster, I'd be more than happy. It would make a fun project anyway.
> 
> Now let me put this in perspective. Everyone that ran it at the GTG Saturday was impressed with it. All of these saws are FANTASTIC runners. Being the hobbiest gear head that I am, I'm always looking for the holy grail of saws. That will never change as long as I'm playing with saws. Any of these saws would make a fine choice for anyone.



Yes I've run 4 degrees of advance on a 394 there is a little torque gain but no RPM.

In my experience a ported 066 will out cut a ported 394/5 when using a 7 pin and with smaller bars. The Huskys really shines when you start to load them with larger bars or 8pins and you've already found the reason why. The last 066 I did was pig rich and still turning 14.5k free speed but the last 394 I did likes to be around 13-13.5k, RPM in the cut is much closer but the 066 still likes to pull at a little higher RPM. With that I went searching for more and did a completely different exhaust port design similar to the Stihl and this is what I finished with. I was able to gain more RPM without killing the beloved torque of these saws.

[video=youtube;uOgBLD6LdMA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOgBLD6LdMA[/video]

Here is the build thread.
Husqvarna 394xp with Stihl envy.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 4, 2012)

parrisw said:


> What did you do with the transfers? Upper and lower?



I widened them towards the intake, but did not raise them at all. I went in the lowers and cleaned up around the divider. I also tapered the very bottom of them a little towards the base, but not much.


----------



## srcarr52 (Jun 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I widened them towards the intake, but did not raise them at all. I went in the lowers and cleaned up around the divider. I also tapered the very bottom of them a little towards the base, but not much.



In my experience you have to raise them back up to the stock level after removing the base gasket. I think most of the gains are found in more intake timing and a tad more exhaust. Where did you go with those?

I'm usually around: Note these are mesaured with a dial caliper and then converted into degrees. They'll differ a few degrees depending on how picky you get with port bevel with your degree wheel. 
Ex 158
Intake 157
Trans 118-120


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 4, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I left the exhaust and transfer port timing alone, only widening them. I did drop the intake just a little, to clean it up a bit.
> 
> Exhaust - 101
> Transfers - 120
> ...



Here ya go.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 4, 2012)

Probably needs more break-in. My 660 only began to loosen up after 6-7 tanks.


----------



## parrisw (Jun 4, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Put more time on it Brad, its still brand new.





parrisw said:


> Likely needs to be broken in still. How much fuel have you put through it?





Tzed250 said:


> Probably needs more break-in. My 660 only began to loosen up after 6-7 tanks.



What? Am I talking to my self ova here? LOL :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 4, 2012)

parrisw said:


> What? Am I talking to my self ova here? LOL :hmm3grin2orange:






I hear you Will!
Loud and clear.


Mike


----------



## parrisw (Jun 4, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> I hear you Will!
> Loud and clear.
> 
> 
> Mike



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## srcarr52 (Jun 4, 2012)

parrisw said:


> What? Am I talking to my self ova here? LOL :hmm3grin2orange:



You're too far north... no one can hear you. :msp_tongue:


----------



## parrisw (Jun 4, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> You're too far north... no one can hear you. :msp_tongue:



LOL, guess I gotta yell a little louder.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 4, 2012)

doesnt sound like a lot of timing ,sounds more of work saw numbers


----------



## homelitejim (Jun 4, 2012)

I read a bit of this thread to see if a 394xp would be a nice addition, but from the sounds of it I think I will just hang on to my 066. If I want more weight and power I still have my 2100.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 4, 2012)

parrisw said:


> LOL, guess I gotta yell a little louder.



That means you would have an Echo....


----------



## parrisw (Jun 4, 2012)

homelitejim said:


> I read a bit of this thread to see if a 394xp would be a nice addition, but from the sounds of it I think I will just hang on to my 066. If I want more weight and power I still have my 2100.



MEH, disbeliever. I had a 066, I'll never have another. I love my 395's



Tzed250 said:


> That means you would have an Echo....



Ouch!!!!!! That word isn't in my vocab.


----------



## srcarr52 (Jun 4, 2012)

homelitejim said:


> I read a bit of this thread to see if a 394xp would be a nice addition, but from the sounds of it I think I will just hang on to my 066. If I want more weight and power I still have my 2100.



The 394/5 is strictly a big bar saw. Would you run a 24" on a 2100? No, even with an 8 pin it would be slowly then a nice 70cc saw. Like my PP655, it came with a 24" on it... no wonder why they wanted to sell it. The largest bar I own is a 42" and the 394 still cuts circles around the 2100 with it. Plus your hands and arms thank you for the far superior anti-vibe of the 394/5, it's just plain smooth. I still cut some with the 2100 but mostly because it's just cool!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> My 066BB was quite a lot stronger than my 064/066 build-off saw. I knew that long before the GTG. In the build-off cant, it cut a 25.xx. My 395 is cutting right with the 064/066, meaning it's not as strong as my 066BB was.
> 
> I just remembered this morning that Paul's 390 spanked all of the 066/660s at the build-off in 20" wood. Add another 1mm to the bore with a 395 piston, and what's not to like? As far as saws go, I much prefer the 390 to the 395. The 395 is significantly bigger and heavier than the 390, or the 660 for that matter. I also do not like the outboard clutch, and was shocked to see an inboard chain tension adjuster. If I can make a 390 as strong, or stronger than a 395, then I'm all over that.
> 
> *I'd love to see Paul's 390 against Komatsuvarna's 395 in big wood.*



Ya should have come to Tennessee yesterday Brad .

Mdavlee and myself run these saws. Both saws cut EXACTLY the same time in a 26'' to 28''ish Red oak log wearing the same chain and 30'' bar with an 8 pin. 13.91 was the number. We figured they would be close, but not that close! One things for sure, they're both damn good runners, and the 390 is lighter and more user friendly over the 395. Later


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 17, 2012)

Both were real strong and had nice powerbands. I was surprised that they were even. Both cut under a 14 second cut in that wood. Hedgerows 9010 was about 1.5 seconds behind them.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 17, 2012)

Any good 066 times in that log?


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Any good 066 times in that log?



I don't remember. I know they ran a few in it. They ran some 372s that were in the 17 second range.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 17, 2012)

Yesterday was the first I messed with mine since running it at the GTG two weeks ago. It's definately running stronger now. It will now run 11,800-12,000 with a good chain self feeding in the cut. It's got that snap and feel to it now that I expect out of a good ported saw. I'll have to find some big wood and make another set of timed cuts with the 064/066. They were neck and neck before yesterday.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Yesterday was the first I messed with mine since running it at the GTG two weeks ago. It's definately running stronger now. It will now run 11,800-12,000 with a good chain self feeding in the cut. It's got that snap and feel to it now that I expect out of a good ported saw. I'll have to find some big wood and make another set of timed cuts with the 064/066. They were neck and neck before yesterday.



Thats about what mine holds too, and I still got it tuned kinda fat at 12,500ish and it will hold 11,800 in the cut with a 24'' 8 pin in bar deep wood. Mine actually pulls harder at 12,5ish rather than 13,5ish. Me and Mike both noted that Pauls 390 does not turn many rpms out of the wood, but man oh man does it come alive when it goes in the wood !


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 17, 2012)

This 395 likes to run fatter than any saw I've ever had. Some saws like to be leaned out to max power, but not this one. I'm still thinking the 390 might make a better all around saw though. It is just so much easier to handle and use.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> This 395 likes to run fatter than any saw I've ever had. Some saws like to be leaned out to max power, but not this one. I'm still thinking the 390 might make a better all around saw though. It is just so much easier to handle and use.



:agree2:. Really like the inboard clutch and outboard chain adjuster of the 390....just like a bigger 372!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 17, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> :agree2:. Really like the inboard clutch and outboard chain adjuster of the 390....just like a bigger 372!!



Agree. I MUCH prefer the 390 in all reguards. I bought the 395 just looking for the max in 36" bar power. If the 390 can hang with it.........


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 17, 2012)

Funny little story here. I checked the compression before firing it up yesterday. It only pulled 160. Hmmm, why's it down from the 180 it was pulling? Oh, the decomp was pushed in....and it still pulled 160


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Funny little story here. I checked the compression before firing it up yesterday. It only pulled 160. Hmmm, why's it down from the 180 it was pulling? Oh, the decomp was pushed in....and it still pulled 160





Yeah it doesn't take much to get good compression with these. My new cylinder was at 220lbs with one heat cycle :msp_scared:!


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 17, 2012)

The oiler on the 395 puts out a ton more oil than a 390. I did notice with the 390 oiler all the way up the chain was a little dryer than I like on that 30" bar. The 395 had the drive links wet. To me the weight and handling isn't that big of difference. I kinda like the 395 holding the bar on for you when you swap chains.


----------



## homelitejim (Jun 17, 2012)

With all that has been done, all the work and taking everything into consideration, if you had to do it all over again, knowing what you know now, what saw would you have chosen? What would be the best saw for stumping with a 36 inch bar modded or stock?


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 17, 2012)

Great thread! I found that between 4+5 gallons of saw gas is how much it took to fully break in. . I like the look of those dogs on the half wrap 395 . reminicent of the full wrap dogs on the 288 . Saw sounds good Brad! 
Do you chisel grind?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 17, 2012)

homelitejim said:


> With all that has been done, all the work and taking everything into consideration, if you had to do it all over again, knowing what you know now, what saw would you have chosen? What would be the best saw for *stumping with a 36 inch bar modded or stock?*



This is just my opinion, so .......... 

I think ''stumping'' and ''36 inch bar'' is 2 key words here. Husky only rates the 390s for a 28'' bar, which I know for a fact they have more than enough power to pull a lot more than 28''....but not sure the rest would last that long in ''stumping with a 36'' bar'' conditions. Maybe Im wrong too .

Here's an interesting quote I copied and pasted.

Ok for starters there is nothing wrong with a 390/2188 with a 36" bar up north in soft wood country gut in hard wood about a 30" is about max that I would run starting to put to much pressure on the PTO side bearing. Reason if you are liming with a long bar the chain likes to come off a lot easier than a short bar say 24" so the automatic thing to do is tighten the chain super tight so this happens less . But what people don't think about is how much more pressure that you are putting ion the PTO side bearing and with the inboard clutch design of the 2188 there is a farther distance between the bearing and the sprocket than there is on a 395 with a out board clutch .So the more distance between the bearing and the sprocket the more pressure that you are putting on the bearing when running the chain to tight. First the 395's Outboard clutch a plus when running a 33" and above bar length. Second the 395 has bigger crank bearings and a stronger clutch than a 2188/390. Third the 395 is one tough SOB and it is way lighter and cheaper than a 3120/880. So if I haven't made up your mind for you yet PM me and we'll talk. I have owned both 390/2188 is for average timber and the 395xp big timber and Harder hardwood like Hard Maple, Birch, and Beech. Oh and they run forever.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 17, 2012)

That was close to my opinion of them after having several 390s and a 394 and 395. They didn't seem to mind a 32" to 41" as much as a 660. The 390 I never tried with a 41" as I never thought it would oil it. If I were going to buy a new one tomorrow to wear a 36" for the life of it a 395 would be my choice.


----------



## parrisw (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes 395's are one tough SOB! I would not run a 36" full time on a 390, to me the 390 just doesn't feel like a stump saw, 395 is just tougher in every way, I love my 390, however I'll never not own a 395. My last 395 would pull 36" full comp 8pin all day, don't think a 390 would be too happy about that.


----------



## ptjeep (Jun 17, 2012)

You guys seem to know these huskies inside and out. The carb set up is the only difference i know of between the 394 & 395. Are there anymore differences between the two and are the 394's as tough as the 395's?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 17, 2012)

The 395s are a quad port cylinder, the 394s are dual port like the 066/660s. The 394s are thick ring piston, the 395s are thin ring, not sure if dimensions are different or not. 394s have a different crank and flywheel with a square keyway, the 395s have the keyway cast in the flywheel. They have a lot of similarities, but not everything will swap out unless you have all the parts to go along with it. A 395 topend can be put on a 394 if the intake track and carb stuff from the 395 is used. Ive herd some say they like the 394 better, others like the 395 better.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 17, 2012)

394 is more torquey stock for stock.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 17, 2012)

Some good posts. I've had and busheled with 5 , 394 s . 3 were stock 2 were Ace Morgan modified. . The Ace Morgan saws were as blippy as any saw I've seen on utube. They were tuned to around 13,400 free and would pull over 11,000 with 34" in 500+ year old Sitka spruce. 36" bar minus 2" for the dogs. I couldn't run a 7 tooth 3/8 rim on them, it would explode the 1 st time the chain hung.
Ron Hull + Clayton Smalley ran Hunts modified 394 s running 8 tooth 404 full comp. They didn't blow rims. as I remember Clay ran the 109 driver Windsor bar. Ron ran Oregon and Woodland Pro. wien I was on the same crew. I ran 8 tooth 3/8 Oregon 75 CKX. Everyone chisel ground their own chains.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 17, 2012)

The difference between the 88 cc and 94 cc saws as far as production went was mostly the size of the timber you were in. 
Just because a saw has the snort to rip chains in half doesn't always mean you will cut the most itimber with that saw .. The 066/660 + 394/395 seem to get around 25 minutes on a tank of fuel. the 064 and 288 would get over 40 minutes most of the time. Burn about half
a gallon less fuel per day. 
Fewer fill ups means less down time. 

If your timber is running 4' on the stump average, a 394/5 is the ticket. if it's 3' , a 390 will probably do as good for fallin, limbin+ buckin. . JMO+E


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 17, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> This is just my opinion, so ..........
> 
> I think ''stumping'' and ''36 inch bar'' is 2 key words here. Husky only rates the 390s for a 28'' bar, which I know for a fact they have more than enough power to pull a lot more than 28''....but not sure the rest would last that long in ''stumping with a 36'' bar'' conditions. Maybe Im wrong too .
> 
> ...



Wouldn't this logic then suggest that the 660 is not adequate for a 36" bar? This is just fuel for discussion.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Wouldn't this logic then suggest that the 660 is not adequate for a 36" bar? This is just fuel for discussion.



Well............................................. I dunno . Never thought about it that way, but you do have a point.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 17, 2012)

A 660 does just fine with a 36" bar. If the bar is full a 395 will pull better. But that isn't to say the 660 is bad. with the new LW bars it would balance better than with an all steel bar, which is a big problem I have with them. Handle bar is too far to the rear, They vibrate too much, don't oil enough and have too small a fuel tank.


----------



## parrisw (Jun 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Wouldn't this logic then suggest that the 660 is not adequate for a 36" bar? This is just fuel for discussion.



660 isn't good for anything! Just fuel for discussion.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 17, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> A 660 does just fine with a 36" bar. If the bar is full a 395 will pull better. But that isn't to say the 660 is bad. with the new LW bars it would balance better than with an all steel bar, which is a big problem I have with them. Handle bar is too far to the rear, *They vibrate too much, don't oil enough* and have too small a fuel tank.



Yep, I had one for a bit. It was a really great saw, but im over sensitive to vibes and I couldn't stand to run it long. Probably too much of a 90lb rock drill and jack hammer in the younger days got to my hands.

My 066 would almost starve a 28'' to death IMO. The 395 will sling a stream off the end of a 36 incher.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 17, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Well............................................. I dunno . Never thought about it that way, but you do have a point.



I'm very much still undecided. In my mind, the 395 needs to be spectacular to win my affection. IMHO, it has several disadvantages over the 390 and 660. I do not like outboard clutches. I was shocked to see that it still has an inboard chain tension adjuster. It's also much heavier, larger, and bulkier. So far, I haven't seen it do anything a 390 or 660 couldn't do. What I can't speak for is durability and longevity in a demanding environment. I'll never wear out any of these models, so it's not a factor in my decision making. I VERY much like the 390. I really want to build one with a 395 piston. That might be the cat's meow....maybe not. Either way, I enjoy the search.

Keep in mind, I'm only interested in what these saws can do with a 36" B&C. Would the 395 shine with a 42" bar? Maybe, but that's not what I'm looking for.

Yesterday I advanced the ignition 6°. I also swapped back in the original carb. The Tilly HS just wouldn't tune right, particularly on the low side. It runs perfectly now with the original carb back on. It also seemed to really like the advanced ignition. I now need to get it back in bigger wood and see how it does against the 064/066.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Wouldn't this logic then suggest that the 660 is not adequate for a 36" bar? This is just fuel for discussion.


 LOL! Good one, shiat fellas I have seen 66's put more big wood on the ground here Brad, ah if you could only spend a weekend here. As far as abuse, and not coming apart and holding together they are second to hardly any. I would agree a 395 with the cc diff, and longer stroke I am sure would have more stump power. Agreed high output oiler may be needed. You guys know me I love both and do have more huskies in the shed, but gotta give credit where due, and the 66 has sure earned some. That being said my 2101 in the shed will out torque them all, and oil as much as you can pump. But then guys say oh there heavy. Well how much torque do you want? Put a light bar on it, and run the 3 side by side, and you wont feel enough difference. Trust me I got 25 years in actual wood. My buddy's dad fell quite a few like this, and it was 56 mag 2, and or 064. 750 homelite with a 48in Canon too. I will ask him, may have dropped it with the 750. But he put alot of big wood on the ground with a 56-64. Then went to a 66. The 66 has had one hell of a long run for being infererior. LOL! Its all good I love em all. P.S the 288xp fell and wore a 42in bar here quite often, and held together. Proof some are not made like they used too, and those who put the 288 in there tialights when the 390 came out, don't forget it too soon. Also the ten year old or more 660 that I have in my shed I will put against any new one, with just a dp Muffler stock. They had more torque, smog has added wieght, and become restrictive. Proof was the lighter faster 046 mag, before the ms series. Hope none take this personal just sharing some of what I have seen with my own eyes here, grew up with veteran loggers, and fallers, learned a hell of alot, and always payed attention to saws they run.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't think anyone here is saying the 660 is inferior. All of these are fantastic saws.


----------



## parrisw (Jun 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I don't think anyone here is saying the 660 is inferior.



I did!! Isn't anyone listening?


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 17, 2012)

parrisw said:


> I did!! Isn't anyone listening?



Did you say something?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 17, 2012)

All good points. I guess one just needs to figure out what best suits themselves and roll with it .

A 56mm 390 would be cool .


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Jun 17, 2012)

Me new toy Well a few actually. P.S In a mainly Stihl crowd when I grew Up I always, loved both, and showed quite a few Stihl only guys, Husky deserved much respect!


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 17, 2012)

Who stickied this thread? Wasn't me.


----------



## youngs24 (Jun 17, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> 395 then send it to tree monkey for porting




Now that's the best advice ive seen yet Brad!!! I will bet my life on it that he would not Molest it. In fact he would take special care and make LOVE to it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

Later Troy!


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 17, 2012)

Brad, I've broke a Bunch of those side mount chain adjusters on 064+044 s . Sometimes when a cut comes free it will clap together on the top of the bar. If the chain is still turning under power it can shove the bar backwards. 

I cut more timber with 394 s than 064 s and have Never broke a chain adjuster on a 394 . or a 281/288/2100/2101/056 ect. 
IMO. the side access chain adjuster is one modern marvel we could have lived very well WITHOUT. !!!!! . 

just sayin. I've lost enough time cutting to more than pay for you to hope up a daw for me. to them.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 18, 2012)

I understand and appreciate your perspective. Durability is of utmost importance in your line of work. However, I don't see how an inboard chain tensioner is more robust than an outboard one. They both have the same components and functionality. Perhaps the parts are just beefier/stronger on the 395. There's a reason why it weighs significantly more. It is built like a tank.

BTW, I'm enjoying the conversation. It's nice to get feedback from those that have experience from the field.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> BTW, I'm enjoying the conversation. It's nice to get feedback from those that have experience from the field.



Me too Brad. I've been reading right along with little to add. My experience is limited with all saws when it comes to using one day after day. I can comment on cut speed, build quality, ease of disassembly, etc....but I don't use any one saw enough to say how well it will hold up in a logging environment.

I will say this though. I want a 395XP to keep in my collection.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 18, 2012)

were gonna have to ship brad out west to do a test on the 395 now ,in the timber it seems it was designed for


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 18, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> were gonna have to ship brad out west to do a test on the 395 now ,in the timber it seems it was designed for



Good idea. I'll build the crate. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## srcarr52 (Jun 18, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Good idea. I'll build the crate. :msp_biggrin:



Don't forget to poke holes in the box. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## MacLaren (Jun 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'm very much still undecided. In my mind, the 395 needs to be spectacular to win my affection. IMHO, it has several disadvantages over the 390 and 660. I do not like outboard clutches. I was shocked to see that it still has an inboard chain tension adjuster. It's also much heavier, larger, and bulkier. So far, I haven't seen it do anything a 390 or 660 couldn't do. What I can't speak for is durability and longevity in a demanding environment. I'll never wear out any of these models, so it's not a factor in my decision making. I VERY much like the 390. I really want to build one with a 395 piston. That might be the cat's meow....maybe not. Either way, I enjoy the search.
> 
> Keep in mind, I'm only interested in what these saws can do with a 36" B&C. Would the 395 shine with a 42" bar? Maybe, but that's not what I'm looking for.
> 
> Yesterday I advanced the ignition 6°. I also swapped back in the original carb. The Tilly HS just wouldn't tune right, particularly on the low side. It runs perfectly now with the original carb back on. It also seemed to really like the advanced ignition. I now need to get it back in bigger wood and see how it does against the 064/066.




Brad, just send your 395xp to Mastermind. The 395xp he did was 3 seconds faster than my 390xp. That should be enough to win anyones affection.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 18, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Brad, just send your 395xp to Mastermind. The 395xp he did was 3 seconds faster than my 390xp. That should be enough to win anyones affection.



There's no satisfaction for me in that. Anyone can buy a port job. I'll get it where I want it, if it's not already there. Besides, I already have Randy's numbers. The only thing it doesn't have is a popup or squish band cut.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 18, 2012)

As far as the weight It depends on what you get used to. When I was running 2100 s the 064 was very light . The 044 felt like a toy When I started running 394 s I could hold it by the pistol grip reach out and start boring cuts while hanging off a steep bank or rock bluff while hanging onto a root, limb or berry brush with my left hand. I could point an control the tip of the 36" bar with no problem. I can't do that anymore
But at that time the 394 wasn't heavy.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Who stickied this thread? Wasn't me.



Wasnt me! Swear! I couldnt figure out how to do it...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 19, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> There's no satisfaction for me in that. Anyone can buy a port job. I'll get it where I want it, if it's not already there. Besides, I already have Randy's numbers. The only thing it doesn't have is a popup or squish band cut.



Come on Brad when are you going to a lathe? I have a friend:msp_wink: that has a new 390 that may need some work done.


----------



## parrisw (Jun 19, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Come on Brad when are you going to a lathe? I have a friend:msp_wink: that has a new 390 that may need some work done.



I'm pretty sure you guys know a good machinist?


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 19, 2012)

Speaking of 390's...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 19, 2012)

parrisw said:


> I'm pretty sure you guys know a good machinist?



The best!! but he has to do more with his bosses machines than play with saw cylinders.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 19, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Speaking of 390's...



Ouch!! I hate when that happens.


----------



## parrisw (Jun 19, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Speaking of 390's...



I call dibbs on the gas cap!!!!!!!!


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 19, 2012)

parrisw said:


> I call dibbs on the gas cap!!!!!!!!



The top end is mint. 

I think he's gonna keep it around for parts though. His new one will be here tomorrow I think.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 19, 2012)

oh no, ,,, Welll the HB looks ok and the chain brake handle too. 
What happened. ??? .


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 19, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> oh no, ,,, Welll the HB looks ok and the chain brake handle too.
> What happened. ??? .



One of the fallers from the mill was dropping a massive white oak, (that should had been harvested years ago according to him) and about half way thru the back cut the tree just started disentagrating. Said the back half of the tree just kinda slid down, taking the saw with it. He got out of the way in time, the saw didn't.


----------



## parrisw (Jun 19, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> The top end is mint.
> 
> I think he's gonna keep it around for parts though. His new one will be here tomorrow I think.



Well if he want's to unload anything, I'm game for the top end and crank.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jun 19, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> One of the fallers from the mill was dropping a massive white oak, (that should had been harvested years ago according to him) and about half way thru the back cut the tree just started disentagrating. Said the back half of the tree just kinda slid down, taking the saw with it. He got out of the way in time, the saw didn't.



I've been there,,, it is a sick feeling,,,, and not much you can do about it but be exiting quickly,, and re-count your blessings if yall you lose is a $1200.00 saw,,,


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 19, 2012)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Wasnt me! Swear! I couldnt figure out how to do it...



I think thou protests too much.


----------



## deye223 (Jun 19, 2012)

i gather this is tear of manufacture...... cheers


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Jun 19, 2012)

deye223 said:


> i gather this is tear of manufacture...... cheers



Year of manufacture is 2007. The first two digits after the s/n I think.


----------

